# Why move to Canada?



## gringotim

I was born and raised in Canada, and have live in Canada all my life, and as soon as I am eligable for my union pension in 2 more years, when I'm 54, I'm outa here and off to Mexico year round. And I'm just curious to know why someone would choose to move Canada.


----------



## Auld Yin

gringotim said:


> I was born and raised in Canada, and have live in Canada all my life, and as soon as I am eligable for my union pension in 2 more years, when I'm 54, I'm outa here and off to Mexico year round. And I'm just curious to know why someone would choose to move Canada.


And I'm just as curious as to why someone would choose to move to Mexico. There are many other warm climate countries which are considerably safer than Mexico.
Are you really so naive as not to know the answer? People come/want to come here because it's one of the great free countries in the world. Those from underdeveloped/unsafe nations (including many from Mexico) can find a good life here where they are respected, well educated with excellent "free" medical care. It isn't rocket science to figure it out.
BTW, so many people wanted to come here from Mexico that the Canadian government had to introduce visas recently, in an attempt to stave off illegal immigration from that country.


----------



## gringotim

*Why move to Mexico?*



Auld Yin said:


> And I'm just as curious as to why someone would choose to move to Mexico. There are many other warm climate countries which are considerably safer than Mexico.
> Are you really so naive as not to know the answer? People come/want to come here because it's one of the great free countries in the world. Those from underdeveloped/unsafe nations (including many from Mexico) can find a good life here where they are respected, well educated with excellent "free" medical care. It isn't rocket science to figure it out.
> BTW, so many people wanted to come here from Mexico that the Canadian government had to introduce visas recently, in an attempt to stave off illegal immigration from that country.


Well lets see, warm weather year round, lower cost of living, no French forced down our throats, no 37% Canadian content on TV/ Radio forced down our throats, great health care, Here in BC, my wife has been on a waiting list for knee surgery for 11 months and is expected to have to wait until maybe late 2011, I waited 7 months for an MRI, my dad waited 17 months for a new hip, inlaw waited 15 months for foot surgery, I could go on and on, but those who live here know. FYI, Medical care isn't FREE, if you have medical, you/your employer pay the premiums, but for some things you still billed. The only people who get it free are illegal immigrants. As for safety in Mexico, you read to many Canadian newspapers, People are murdered all over the world, and yes, even in Canada. A Canadian gets shot in Mazatlan, and Its all year hear about in Canada, but someone gets shot or stabbed in Surrey, (which happen several times a week) do you hear about in PEI or New Brunswick, probably not, stay away from the drug areas, and its just as safe as Canada. Do some research before you make accusations. My Uncle has lived in Manzanillo Mexico for 9 years and has never had any type of problem. Name one country that offers everything Mexico offers and where nobody ever gets murdered and I'll consider moving there.....


----------



## nauru

I am originally from Canada, born and raised there, and I really cannot understand why anyone would move there -- unless they are from some war-ravaged place or backward-ass banana republic which is in the middle of a holocaust or plague of biblical scale, and they were first turned down by the US and other stable developed and semi-developed countries.

By the way, if wireless and internet technology are important to you, don't move to Canada. The telecoms industry in Canada is backward, worse than many 3rd world nations.


----------



## mountainman

gringotim said:


> Well lets see, warm weather year round, lower cost of living, no French forced down our throats, no 37% Canadian content on TV/ Radio forced down our throats, great health care


Sounds idyllic - can't think why so many Mexicans want to leave.


----------



## mountainman

And the Netherlands has the highest population density of any significant country in the world.


----------



## gringotim

*Why did U leave the UK*

So far the only negative replies to my question, "Why move to Canada?"are from people who came from the U.K., so I have to ask, why did you leave, they are not 3rd world countries, climate is similiar to most of Canada, same type of gov't, both worship the queen, all though they probaly haven't spent millions, if not billions of dollars on as many federal elections as Canada has had in the last few years, (another reason I'm fed up with this country). Say what you want about Mexico, but I spend 3-6 weeks there a year, do you?, or do you just relay on what you hear in the media?


----------



## gringotim

*Addendum to my reply*



gringotim said:


> Well lets see, warm weather year round, lower cost of living, no French forced down our throats, no 37% Canadian content on TV/ Radio forced down our throats, great health care, Here in BC, my wife has been on a waiting list for knee surgery for 11 months and is expected to have to wait until maybe late 2011, I waited 7 months for an MRI, my dad waited 17 months for a new hip, inlaw waited 15 months for foot surgery, I could go on and on, but those who live here know. FYI, Medical care isn't FREE, if you have medical, you/your employer pay the premiums, but for some things you still billed. The only people who get it free are illegal immigrants. As for safety in Mexico, you read to many Canadian newspapers, People are murdered all over the world, and yes, even in Canada. A Canadian gets shot in Mazatlan, and Its all year hear about in Canada, but someone gets shot or stabbed in Surrey, (which happen several times a week) do you hear about in PEI or New Brunswick, probably not, stay away from the drug areas, and its just as safe as Canada. Do some research before you make accusations. My Uncle has lived in Manzanillo Mexico for 9 years and has never had any type of problem. Name one country that offers everything Mexico offers and where nobody ever gets murdered and I'll consider moving there.....


I forgot to mention this, but I stated that my uncle has live in Mexico for 9 years with no problem, but theres an interesting sidebar to that, especially considering peoples perception of crime in Mexico compared to Canada. Last summer he was a victim of theft, but not in Mexico, but when he came to BC for a visit, he parked his rental car at WalMart in Langford (near Victoria) for about 30 minutes, durring that time the window was smashed and all that was taken was a $10 pair of sunglasses, whats ironic is it was the same pair of sunglasses he had accidentaly left on a bench outside the WalMart in Manzanillo for 45 minutes, and when he went back to see if they were still there, guess what, they were, and it was a weekend with lots of young kids and teenagers coming in and out of the store. Need I say more?


----------



## mountainman

gringotim said:


> I forgot to mention this, but I stated that my uncle has live in Mexico for 9 years with no problem, but theres an interesting sidebar to that, especially considering peoples perception of crime in Mexico compared to Canada. Last summer he was a victim of theft, but not in Mexico, but when he came to BC for a visit, he parked his rental car at WalMart in Langford (near Victoria) for about 30 minutes, durring that time the window was smashed and all that was taken was a $10 pair of sunglasses, whats ironic is it was the same pair of sunglasses he had accidentaly left on a bench outside the WalMart in Manzanillo for 45 minutes, and when he went back to see if they were still there, guess what, they were, and it was a weekend with lots of young kids and teenagers coming in and out of the store. Need I say more?


Then there's the old man (80+) who's smoked 40 cigarettes a day all his life and never had any health problems, which proves that smoking isn't detrimental to health.


----------



## gringotim

*Didn't answer the question*



mountainman said:


> Then there's the old man (80+) who's smoked 40 cigarettes a day all his life and never had any health problems, which proves that smoking isn't detrimental to health.


You took the time to write that, but not to answer the question why you left the U.K? or are you just trying to think up a reason that i won't be able to shoot down? And also, didn't police in Canmore just shoot and kill someone, guess you'll have to move to some country without so much violence..


----------



## mountainman

gringotim said:


> You took the time to write that, but not to answer the question why you left the U.K? or are you just trying to think up a reason that i won't be able to shoot down? And also, didn't police in Canmore just shoot and kill someone, guess you'll have to move to some country without so much violence..



The UK is bankrupt, but still finds ways to give money to people there who don't want to work. 
Not sure how anyone can suggest that the UK climate is similar to most of Canada.
The UK doesn't have the same type of government as Canada - the UK is run by European Union bureaucrats in Brussels.
FYI people don't leave the UK because of violent police action; rather, because the police there are often unwilling to take action against violent offenders.
The (Inter)National Health Service - paid for by UK taxpayers and free to everyone in the world apart from UK taxpayers.


----------



## Auld Yin

gringotim said:


> So far the only negative replies to my question, "Why move to Canada?"are from people who came from the U.K., so I have to ask, why did you leave, they are not 3rd world countries, climate is similiar to most of Canada, same type of gov't, both worship the queen, all though they probaly haven't spent millions, if not billions of dollars on as many federal elections as Canada has had in the last few years, (another reason I'm fed up with this country). Say what you want about Mexico, but I spend 3-6 weeks there a year, do you?, or do you just relay on what you hear in the media?


So you appear to hate everything about the Canadian way of life and plan to abandon the country to live in Mexico? Does that mean you will be relinquishing your Canadian citizenship and when the time comes refuse to apply for and collect your Canadian pensions. One of the good things about being Canadian is having the capability of leaving whenever one likes.
I don't believe anyone posting here has suggested that Canada or any other nation is crime free but I think, compared to a corrupt, crime ridden nation such as Mexico, it certainly doesn't compare. If Canada removed its visa restrictions, Mexicans would be pouring in here by the tens of thousands. And, btw, why are so many, on a daily basis, trying to cross the border into the USA? A poor existence in Canada is still far superior to life in the poverty ridden areas of Mexico (of which there are very many).
FYI, I have been to Mexico a number of times both vacationing and on business so I do not need the media to inform me what life is like there. Staying in the 4/5 star hotels of Mexico City and large coastal resorts does not, in any way, display the true poverty existing in that country.
People leave/have left the UK for many reasons. Your questions indicates a complete lack of knowledge of the UK way of life. There's no doubt it is a beautiful country with physical assets rarely found anywhere else in the world. However many Brits live a hand to mouth, welfare supplied existence in public housing estates. The country has some 65 million people, about 14 times that of BC in an area about 25% of BC, and it is going to get progressively worse. Many do not like the cramped conditions. Some find a better way of life here and some do not and for many it's really no different. When I came to Canada many years ago the standard of life here was much superior to that in the UK. That has changed over the past 25 years as the world has become smaller from a travel/commercial standpoint. Now things have changed again. The UK economy is in a tailspin and the government there is orchestrating extreme cutback measures. While I have no statistical evidence I wouldn't be surprised if the number of UK applications for emigration to Canada hasn't increased substantially in the past few months.


----------



## gringotim

*You have your beliefs, I have Mine*



Auld Yin said:


> So you appear to hate everything about the Canadian way of life and plan to abandon the country to live in Mexico? Does that mean you will be relinquishing your Canadian citizenship and when the time comes refuse to apply for and collect your Canadian pensions. One of the good things about being Canadian is having the capability of leaving whenever one likes.
> I don't believe anyone posting here has suggested that Canada or any other nation is crime free but I think, compared to a corrupt, crime ridden nation such as Mexico, it certainly doesn't compare. If Canada removed its visa restrictions, Mexicans would be pouring in here by the tens of thousands. And, btw, why are so many, on a daily basis, trying to cross the border into the USA? A poor existence in Canada is still far superior to life in the poverty ridden areas of Mexico (of which there are very many).
> FYI, I have been to Mexico a number of times both vacationing and on business so I do not need the media to inform me what life is like there. Staying in the 4/5 star hotels of Mexico City and large coastal resorts does not, in any way, display the true poverty existing in that country.
> People leave/have left the UK for many reasons. Your questions indicates a complete lack of knowledge of the UK way of life. There's no doubt it is a beautiful country with physical assets rarely found anywhere else in the world. However many Brits live a hand to mouth, welfare supplied existence in public housing estates. The country has some 65 million people, about 14 times that of BC in an area about 25% of BC, and it is going to get progressively worse. Many do not like the cramped conditions. Some find a better way of life here and some do not and for many it's really no different. When I came to Canada many years ago the standard of life here was much superior to that in the UK. That has changed over the past 25 years as the world has become smaller from a travel/commercial standpoint. Now things have changed again. The UK economy is in a tailspin and the government there is orchestrating extreme cutback measures. While I have no statistical evidence I wouldn't be surprised if the number of UK applications for emigration to Canada hasn't increased substantially in the past few months.


Like me, you obviously believe what you say, and nothing anybody else says will change that. Why would I abondon any pentions I am entitled to, my parents came from England in the mid 50's but still get their British pensions, you probably do to, or will. But my pension will go alot farther in Mexico than it will in Canada. Mexicans and Americans try to get into Canada, Canadians and Mexicans try to get in the U.S. And at the same time Canadians and Americans move to the Mexico so they can live a better life style than they can in their homeland, but at a fraction of the cost. Some people dislike their native country and do something about it, like you coming to Canada, and me going to Mexico. If you don't think there is poverty in Canada, then you definately lead a sheltered life. And show me anywhere in Canada where I can buy a 3bdrm,3bth, ocean front condo for $100k, with HOA fees of under $200 a month, or a ocean view house for $300k with property taxes of only a few hundred dollars. And when I go to Mexico, I won't be taking any jobs away from Mexican citizens, unlike what happens to jobs here when people move to Canada for work, or worse yet, arrive ilegally, and then are allowed to stay, and if they don't get jobs, they get welfare.


----------



## gringotim

mountainman said:


> The UK is bankrupt, but still finds ways to give money to people there who don't want to work.
> Not sure how anyone can suggest that the UK climate is similar to most of Canada.
> The UK doesn't have the same type of government as Canada - the UK is run by European Union bureaucrats in Brussels.
> FYI people don't leave the UK because of violent police action; rather, because the police there are often unwilling to take action against violent offenders.
> The (Inter)National Health Service - paid for by UK taxpayers and free to everyone in the world apart from UK taxpayers.


Canada is billions of dollars in dept, if it was a business, would also be bankrupt, but still wastes billions of dollars on things like elections whenever the leader wants one, rediculous language laws, pathetic, ridiculous Canadian content laws, etc etc . 
Does the UK get rain, sunshine and the ocassional winter snow? Hmmm, sounds like my part of Canada to me
Drug dealers, gang members, B&E suspects, street people etc etc, in Canada freely roam the streets because the courts won't convict them, even after 30-40 arrests, 
My medical insurance is paid by my employer, but millions of people pay for it themselves, unles they are on welfare in which case its free, or arrived illegally on a ship from some 3rd world country and get priority when it comes to MRI's, Catscans etc, while citizens wait months if not years.


----------



## mountainman

gringotim said:


> Canada is billions of dollars in dept, if it was a business, would also be bankrupt, but still wastes billions of dollars on things like elections whenever the leader wants one, rediculous language laws, pathetic, ridiculous Canadian content laws, etc etc .
> Does the UK get rain, sunshine and the ocassional winter snow? Hmmm, sounds like my part of Canada to me
> Drug dealers, gang members, B&E suspects, street people etc etc, in Canada freely roam the streets because the courts won't convict them, even after 30-40 arrests,
> My medical insurance is paid by my employer, but millions of people pay for it themselves, unles they are on welfare in which case its free, or arrived illegally on a ship from some 3rd world country and get priority when it comes to MRI's, Catscans etc, while citizens wait months if not years.


Australia gets rain, sunshine and occasional winter snow, but it's hardly got the same climate as the UK.

With so many undesirables roaming the streets of Canadian cities, it's surprising that it's not making headlines in other countries.

Still, more people from UK seem to want to immigrate to Canada than to Mexico. Maybe they're not as enlightened as you.


----------



## gringotim

mountainman said:


> Australia gets rain, sunshine and occasional winter snow, but it's hardly got the same climate as the UK.
> 
> With so many undesirables roaming the streets of Canadian cities, it's surprising that it's not making headlines in other countries.
> 
> Still, more people from UK seem to want to immigrate to Canada than to Mexico. Maybe they're not as enlightened as you.


Probably because Canada is a commonwealth country, and Canada will give out work visas to them like it was candy and Mexico won't, and they probably still think people in Mexico live in shacks, are beggers, thiefs and still get around on donkeys, just like they think everyone in the U.S carries a gun. I have lots of relatives in the U.K and when they visit, they all say our climates are similiar, how do you think they are different? Maybe if you compare the Toronto, Montreal areas, or northern Canada or NWT etc to the UK they are different, but not western Canada, like south western BC, and what does Austaralia have to do with anything, if anything it has a sub-tropical climate.


----------



## mountainman

gringotim said:


> Probably because Canada is a commonwealth country, and Canada will give out work visas to them like it was candy and Mexico won't, and they probably still think people in Mexico live in shacks, are beggers, thiefs and still get around on donkeys, just like they think everyone in the U.S carries a gun. I have lots of relatives in the U.K and when they visit, they all say our climates are similiar, how do you think they are different? Maybe if you compare the Toronto, Montreal areas, or northern Canada or NWT etc to the UK they are different, but not western Canada, like south western BC, and what does Austaralia have to do with anything, if anything it has a sub-tropical climate.


So Southern Vancouver Island is hardly representative climate-wise of "most of Canada".
BTW, in 2010 Canada ranked 9 in the most desirable countries to live, based on cost of living, safety, climate, freedom. Mexico ranked 36.


----------



## gringotim

*Surveys mean Nothing*



mountainman said:


> So Southern Vancouver Island is hardly representative climate-wise of "most of Canada".
> BTW, in 2010 Canada ranked 9 in the most desirable countries to live, based on cost of living, safety, climate, freedom. Mexico ranked 36.


Contrary to popular belief in eastern Canada, their is a westen part to the country, the universe doesn't revolve around Ontario and Quebec, Surveys mean nothing, I have seen surveys where Mexico ranks higher than Canada, it all depends on who did the survey, the time of year it was done, and who particapated, and how the questions were written and interpreted.


----------



## mountainman

gringotim said:


> Contrary to popular belief in eastern Canada, their is a westen part to the country, the universe doesn't revolve around Ontario and Quebec, Surveys mean nothing, I have seen surveys where Mexico ranks higher than Canada, it all depends on who did the survey, the time of year it was done, and who particapated, and how the questions were written and interpreted.


In the most recent study, Mexico ranked 6 in murders per capita (Canada ranked 44). The World Health Organisation ranked Canada significantly higher than Mexico in terms of healthcare. But statistics mean nothing when you can rely on anecdotal evidence.


----------



## gringotim

*Lower cost of Living?, Better Climate?*



mountainman said:


> So Southern Vancouver Island is hardly representative climate-wise of "most of Canada".
> BTW, in 2010 Canada ranked 9 in the most desirable countries to live, based on cost of living, safety, climate, freedom. Mexico ranked 36.


Proof that surveys mean nothing is the fact that you say the survey included cost of living and climate, I can't think of anywhere in Canada that has a lower cost of living or better annual climate than Mexico, do a survey in most places in Canada today and ask who has a better climate, then do the same survey in the middle of summer and the numbers will change. As for murders per capita, take away the thousands killed in Mexico that are drug related and then see where they rank. If you don't read International Living, you might want to give it a try, it might open your eyes. That being said, I am not going to respond to any more of Mountainmans comments on this subject. It's like banging my head against the wall, which I'm sure the Canadian gov't would love to tax.


----------



## integer

gringotim said:


> I was born and raised in Canada, and have live in Canada all my life, and as soon as I am eligable for my union pension in 2 more years, when I'm 54, I'm outa here and off to Mexico year round. And I'm just curious to know why someone would choose to move Canada.


Because all the bitter and twisted old men have ******ed off to Mexico?


----------



## mountainman

gringotim said:


> Proof that surveys mean nothing is the fact that you say the survey included cost of living and climate, I can't think of anywhere in Canada that has a lower cost of living or better annual climate than Mexico, do a survey in most places in Canada today and ask who has a better climate, then do the same survey in the middle of summer and the numbers will change. As for murders per capita, take away the thousands killed in Mexico that are drug related and then see where they rank. If you don't read International Living, you might want to give it a try, it might open your eyes.


Maybe we should all pack our bags and head off to Colombia - it's got a lower cost of living and, being on the equator, should be warm year round. We can factor out all the drug-related murders. Or maybe even give Somalia a try. Safety and freedom can be overlooked as long as your dollar will buy everything the general population can't afford.


----------



## ksmith

Gringotim- good on you, I agree with basically everything you said in your posts and I'm envious that you can relocate to Mexico at the age of 52! Born and raised in Canada myself, now living in London for the last seven years as I met my husband here, but if it weren't for him, I would be making Mexico my future home also. For him though, suggesting going to Mexico is like going to the moon! He's from South Africa and I would actually go there in a heartbeat if it weren't for a few factors, one of the foremost being the violent crime - not from drug gangs, but from ordinary people who make a living from home invasions and hijackings, which is why almost every house in SA has burglar bars, gates, alarms, etc. The home invasions/hijackings are often brutal- every ordinary person is potentially at risk, it's a lottery who gets hit. After being hijacked in his own driveway with a few guns held to his head, my husband came here (Uk), even though he dislikes it here. Now, the type of crime in SA, I'm not willling to deal with. I'm hoping to get hubby over to Mexico for a look/see as his perception of Mexico is somewhat negative- ironic, considering he's from SA, with one of the world's highest murder/rape/home invasion rates in the world! Have no desire to go to Canada- climate being a big factor, especially for hubby who is from subtropical Durban. Feel stuck here in London due to a few circumstances, sigh.
So, while Canada does have it's good points, I agree with your opinions and wish you the best when you make your move to Mexico!


----------



## gringotim

*Gracias*



ksmith said:


> Gringotim- good on you, I agree with basically everything you said in your posts and I'm envious that you can relocate to Mexico at the age of 52! Born and raised in Canada myself, now living in London for the last seven years as I met my husband here, but if it weren't for him, I would be making Mexico my future home also. For him though, suggesting going to Mexico is like going to the moon! He's from South Africa and I would actually go there in a heartbeat if it weren't for a few factors, one of the foremost being the violent crime - not from drug gangs, but from ordinary people who make a living from home invasions and hijackings, which is why almost every house in SA has burglar bars, gates, alarms, etc. The home invasions/hijackings are often brutal- every ordinary person is potentially at risk, it's a lottery who gets hit. After being hijacked in his own driveway with a few guns held to his head, my husband came here (Uk), even though he dislikes it here. Now, the type of crime in SA, I'm not willling to deal with. I'm hoping to get hubby over to Mexico for a look/see as his perception of Mexico is somewhat negative- ironic, considering he's from SA, with one of the world's highest murder/rape/home invasion rates in the world! Have no desire to go to Canada- climate being a big factor, especially for hubby who is from subtropical Durban. Feel stuck here in London due to a few circumstances, sigh.
> So, while Canada does have it's good points, I agree with your opinions and wish you the best when you make your move to Mexico!


I know what you mean about SA, my uncle lived/worked there for 4 years before retireing to Manzanillo Mexico due to safety concerns, the last straw was when he also had his car stolen at gunpoint, in plain view of a police station to boot, and like me, he just has to laugh at people when they make comments about safety in Mexico, its like they live in their own little world, and only rely on what they hear in the media, which doesn't tell you about the millions of tourist that go to Mexico and never have any problem, but dwell on the few that do, and just like any country, Canada included, there are areas where you are not safe, and could get caught in the crossfire of some drugwar. Stay away from the border towns and anywhere else where the drug cartels roam, and just like in any city in Canada, don't walk down a dark alley late a night, flash wads of cash around, get involved in buying/selling drugs, and treat the locals with respect, and you'll get along just fine, but then I have been going there for years, so know this first hand. Just like I have lived in Canada for 52 years and know what its like, which is why I'll be leaving. Hope you convince hubby to at least try Mexico, but its not for everyone, just do you homework first to help you decide where to go....Oh and did you hear, there is talk of yet another federal election in Canada, no wonder our political system is the laughing stock of the free world!


----------



## Auld Yin

Oh and did you hear, there is talk of yet another federal election in Canada, no wonder our political system is the laughing stock of the free world!

Even if I was to accept your claim, which I do not, pray tell me which political system do you admire that is not the laughing stock of the free world?


----------



## gringotim

*Every 4 years or ?*



Auld Yin said:


> Oh and did you hear, there is talk of yet another federal election in Canada, no wonder our political system is the laughing stock of the free world!
> 
> Even if I was to accept your claim, which I do not, pray tell me which political system do you admire that is not the laughing stock of the free world?


Well, to start with, any country that has a regular "set" date for an election. Not just when the gov't decides its in their best interest. And this is the last I will say about that.


----------



## Auld Yin

And this is the last I will say about that. 



LMAO!!!!


----------



## Heading South

*Since you like surveys!*



mountainman said:


> So Southern Vancouver Island is hardly representative climate-wise of "most of Canada".
> BTW, in 2010 Canada ranked 9 in the most desirable countries to live, based on cost of living, safety, climate, freedom. Mexico ranked 36.


My wife and I will also be moving to Mexico when we both retire in 4 years, because we too are fed up with the weather, high taxes, cut backs in health care etc, we already own an ocean front, penthouse condo steps from the beach with spectacular ocean view, in a brand new building which we rent out when not there. Since Mountainman likes surveys, heres one he won't like, International Living magazines 2010 survey of Top 25 countries in which to retire. It is based on Real Estate costs, Entertainment- Recreation and Culture, Cost of Living, Safety and Stability, Health Care, Climate, Special Benefits, Infrastructure, see how each country scored below, but you'll notice which country is NOT on the list, yup, Canada, the U.S. is there, so is Australia, New Zealand, even the U.K. but not Canada. I guess its the end of civilization as we know it. 


1.Ecuador 100 95 73 62 72 45 86 96 81 
2. Panama 93 100 62 63 77 74 93 69 80 
3. Mexico 94 90 68 66 76 59 81 92 79 
4. France 78 60 59 81 100 92 100 87 78 
5. Italy 85 65 64 85 90 62 100 87 78 
6. Uruguay 94 80 64 72 72 61 100 93 77 
7. Malta 88 72 66 71 80 52 100 95 76 
8. Chile 95 87 60 67 73 73 98 59 76 
9. Spain 90 65 56 68 90 66 100 79 75 
10. Costa Rica 95 76 62 60 78 60 95 79 75 
11. Brazil 92 74 66 61 73 62 83 82 74 
12. Argentina 92 60 61 70 82 56 100 91 74 
13. Colombia 98 70 68 58 72 44 71 92 73 
14. New Zealand 96 55 58 59 86 70 100 84 73 
15. U.S. 57 78 57 79 78 100 100 80 73 
16. Portugal 72 74 60 72 77 56 100 83 72 
17. Australia 57 69 56 58 87 92 100 84 71 
18. Belize 83 78 69 58 60 60 82 65 70 
19. Malaysia 96 62 66 71 68 44 86 43 69 
20. Ireland 78 80 28 81 79 60 100 65 68 
21. Nicaragua 98 60 66 57 66 36 69 68 67 
22. U.K. 57 80 30 70 84 80 100 66 67 
23. Honduras 97 50 65 32 66 40 71 83 64 
24. Dom Rep 97 60 58 47 60 40 70 57 63 
25. Thailand 92 45 68 65 63 32 60 24 61


----------



## gringotim

*Thanks*



Heading South said:


> My wife and I will also be moving to Mexico when we both retire in 4 years, because we too are fed up with the weather, high taxes, cut backs in health care etc, we already own an ocean front, penthouse condo steps from the beach with spectacular ocean view, in a brand new building which we rent out when not there. Since Mountainman likes surveys, heres one he won't like, International Living magazines 2010 survey of Top 25 countries in which to retire. It is based on Real Estate costs, Entertainment- Recreation and Culture, Cost of Living, Safety and Stability, Health Care, Climate, Special Benefits, Infrastructure, see how each country scored below, but you'll notice which country is NOT on the list, yup, Canada, the U.S. is there, so is Australia, New Zealand, even the U.K. but not Canada. I guess its the end of civilization as we know it.
> 
> 
> 1.Ecuador 100 95 73 62 72 45 86 96 81
> 2. Panama 93 100 62 63 77 74 93 69 80
> 3. Mexico 94 90 68 66 76 59 81 92 79
> 4. France 78 60 59 81 100 92 100 87 78
> 5. Italy 85 65 64 85 90 62 100 87 78
> 6. Uruguay 94 80 64 72 72 61 100 93 77
> 7. Malta 88 72 66 71 80 52 100 95 76
> 8. Chile 95 87 60 67 73 73 98 59 76
> 9. Spain 90 65 56 68 90 66 100 79 75
> 10. Costa Rica 95 76 62 60 78 60 95 79 75
> 11. Brazil 92 74 66 61 73 62 83 82 74
> 12. Argentina 92 60 61 70 82 56 100 91 74
> 13. Colombia 98 70 68 58 72 44 71 92 73
> 14. New Zealand 96 55 58 59 86 70 100 84 73
> 15. U.S. 57 78 57 79 78 100 100 80 73
> 16. Portugal 72 74 60 72 77 56 100 83 72
> 17. Australia 57 69 56 58 87 92 100 84 71
> 18. Belize 83 78 69 58 60 60 82 65 70
> 19. Malaysia 96 62 66 71 68 44 86 43 69
> 20. Ireland 78 80 28 81 79 60 100 65 68
> 21. Nicaragua 98 60 66 57 66 36 69 68 67
> 22. U.K. 57 80 30 70 84 80 100 66 67
> 23. Honduras 97 50 65 32 66 40 71 83 64
> 24. Dom Rep 97 60 58 47 60 40 70 57 63
> 25. Thailand 92 45 68 65 63 32 60 24 61


Thanks for posting that survey, I was going to but for some reason my cut/copy function wouldn't work, then I just forgot about it, and it just goes to show, surveys only mean what one wants it to mean, all surveys have different results depending on who gave it, who took it etc, and people will use which ever one they think helps their opinion. As far as the best place to retire, it comes down to a been there so I know attitude, and like you, we have been to Mexico many times, so we know! BTW, where is your condo? if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mountainman

Interesting that the same International Living in 2010 also produced the survey regarding Quality of Life and placed Canada so much higher than Mexico, using these categories:
Cost of Living, Culture and Leisure, Economy, Environment, Freedom, Health, Infrastructure, Safety and Risk, and Climate
Maybe retirees don't need such a good quality of life.

Curious as to why someone who seeks a country where:



gringotim said:


> no French forced down our throats,


would choose a country where, as far as I am aware, the main language is Spanish.

And, regarding elections:

"Many Mexicans are scared to vote, and others wonder why they should bother if the cartels seem to be in charge anyway."

"The vote Sunday (July 4, 2010) took place against a backdrop of sensational violence, including four bodies hung from a bridge. One gubernatorial candidate was assassinated a week ago. A major state candidate from Cancun was in prison, charged with aiding the drug cartels."

However, expats with their retirement funds that are many times greater than the wealth of the local population, can shut themselves away in their plush condos and ignore all of this.


----------



## gringotim

*Hello, its a Spanish speaking country*



mountainman said:


> Interesting that the same International Living in 2010 also produced the survey regarding Quality of Life and placed Canada so much higher than Mexico, using these categories:
> Cost of Living, Culture and Leisure, Economy, Environment, Freedom, Health, Infrastructure, Safety and Risk, and Climate
> Maybe retirees don't need such a good quality of life.
> 
> Curious as to why someone who seeks a country where:
> 
> 
> 
> would choose a country where, as far as I am aware, the main language is Spanish.
> 
> And, regarding elections:
> 
> "Many Mexicans are scared to vote, and others wonder why they should bother if the cartels seem to be in charge anyway."
> 
> "The vote Sunday (July 4, 2010) took place against a backdrop of sensational violence, including four bodies hung from a bridge. One gubernatorial candidate was assassinated a week ago. A major state candidate from Cancun was in prison, charged with aiding the drug cartels."
> 
> However, expats with their retirement funds that are many times greater than the wealth of the local population, can shut themselves away in their plush condos and ignore all of this.


Go figure, Spanish as the main language in a Spanish speaking country, Canada is an English speaking country once you leave Quebec but yet we all have to put up with french eveywhere we turn, I was on a plane from Vic to Van last month, there were 7 passengers,, no one spoke french but they still ,by law had to make all safety talks in english and french, don't get me started on all the manuals for appliances, cars, tv's etc that are twice as big as they need be because of french. I have never, ever met anyone who speaks just french, and not english, printing french on everything cost manufacturers millions of extra dollars every year, and who do you think pays for it in higher prices? BTW post expats in Mexico that I know get involved in their community, they don't hide under the bed, but then you would know that if you didn't keep you head in the sand, or should I say snow. As for voting, do you know what % of Canadians vote? Look it up!


----------



## Auld Yin

gringotim said:


> Go figure, Spanish as the main language in a Spanish speaking country, Canada is an English speaking country once you leave Quebec but yet we all have to put up with french eveywhere we turn, I was on a plane from Vic to Van last month, there were 7 passengers,, no one spoke french but they still ,by law had to make all safety talks in english and french, don't get me started on all the manuals for appliances, cars, tv's etc that are twice as big as they need be because of french. I have never, ever met anyone who speaks just french, and not english, printing french on everything cost manufacturers millions of extra dollars every year, and who do you think pays for it in higher prices? BTW post expats in Mexico that I know get involved in their community, they don't hide under the bed, but then you would know that if you didn't keep you head in the sand, or should I say snow. As for voting, do you know what % of Canadians vote? Look it up!



LMAO.......again. I must look for you on the Comedy Channel.


----------



## mountainman

gringotim said:


> I was on a plane from Vic to Van last month, there were 7 passengers,, no one spoke french but they still ,by law had to make all safety talks in english and french


It's possible that flights times on Air Canada and Westjet could be made several minutes shorter if the safety instructions were not given in two languages, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Heading South

*Grasping at straws again*



mountainman said:


> It's possible that flights times on Air Canada and Westjet could be made several minutes shorter if the safety instructions were not given in two languages, n'est-ce pas?


Gringotim can correct me if I'm wrong, but it appears to me that once again Mountainman missed the point, this time regarding french on the plane, it think his point wasn't the time it took to make all safety talks in french, but the fact that, by law, it be done at all, considerring there were NO french speaking passengers. I also agree with Gringotims comment on manuals in english and french, its just a waste and added cost to us, the consumer, especially when you look at how many millions of manuals are printed every year. Then theres all the other printed material in Canada that is in both languages, when I call a big company or gov't office, i am given the chose of english or french, so why not with printed material. But then trees are in endless supply, so lets cut them all down to print everything in 2 languages when the reader only needs it in 1. But wasn't the original question of this topic "Why Move to Canada"? it wasn't belittle someone who wants to leave. Gringotim, myself, and 1000's of other Canadians have and will leave Canada for a better retirement, not just in Mexico, but other tropical countries as well. If fact thiers a name for people who leave their homeland, its called Expat. And every country has them, and an expat in Canada shouldn't put down a Canadian who wants to be an expat somehwhere else. But if expats like Mountainman and Auld Yin like high taxes, high prices and cost of living, questionable healthcare, frigid, short summers, long frigid winters,(except southwest BC), crazy politics etc etc, then you made the right choice moving to Canada. And I guess you are stuck here, because if you leave, it would just prove you were wrong in moving here in the first place..


----------



## gringotim

*Yes, way off Topic*



Heading South said:


> Gringotim can correct me if I'm wrong, but it appears to me that once again Mountainman missed the point, this time regarding french on the plane, it think his point wasn't the time it took to make all safety talks in french, but the fact that, by law, it be done at all, considerring there were NO french speaking passengers. I also agree with Gringotims comment on manuals in english and french, its just a waste and added cost to us, the consumer, especially when you look at how many millions of manuals are printed every year. Then theres all the other printed material in Canada that is in both languages, when I call a big company or gov't office, i am given the chose of english or french, so why not with printed material. But then trees are in endless supply, so lets cut them all down to print everything in 2 languages when the reader only needs it in 1. But wasn't the original question of this topic "Why Move to Canada"? it wasn't belittle someone who wants to leave. Gringotim, myself, and 1000's of other Canadians have and will leave Canada for a better retirement, not just in Mexico, but other tropical countries as well. If fact thiers a name for people who leave their homeland, its called Expat. And every country has them, and an expat in Canada shouldn't put down a Canadian who wants to be an expat somehwhere else. But if expats like Mountainman and Auld Yin like high taxes, high prices and cost of living, questionable healthcare, frigid, short summers, long frigid winters,(except southwest BC), crazy politics etc etc, then you made the right choice moving to Canada. And I guess you are stuck here, because if you leave, it would just prove you were wrong in moving here in the first place..


 No correction needed to your comment. Being closed minded is another problem with alot of people in Canada, and you would think the Moderator would be the first to comment that this has gone way of topic, but instead is one of the main culprits, but it has made for some interesting reading.


----------



## JimJams

Whoa, so off topic it's gone onto a rival forum 

I think the question was reasonable and innocent sounding enough, and been asked a million times before... not sure how it got into such a war zone 

My reasons for wanting to leave the UK - I'm young and the world is my oyster. I'm just about to apply for a canadian working holiday visa and it doesn't matter what you tell me, until I've experienced it first hand, I'm not gonna know what it _actually_ is like. If I hate it then I'll leave. Australia is also on my list of places to go work btw. Might hate that place too. But least I have the option.

Loads of stuff annoy me in the UK - high taxes, esp on alcohol, cigarettes and petrol - my nearest and dearest  a succession of incompetent governments that just wanna line their own pockets, a failing education system (read somewhere we are worst in europe now, but take that with a pinch of salt)

But one thing I have noticed with a lot of people, it's doesn't matter if you are from "paradise", leave in a place long enough and it'll get under your skin and annoy the hell outta ya! But to everyone on the outside, it's still gonna look like paradise looking in. The grass is always greener and all that!

The weather in Canada - I hate the weather in UK. It's ****. It's not hot in the summer to break out in a proper sweat. It's not cold in the winter to be able to go snowboarding. It's that grey miserable drizzle in between. But to some people it's perfect.

No one place is gonna be everything for everyone. Otherwise we'd all be crammed in some little corner of the planet.

But good luck on your move to Mexico. You've made an informed decision in your own head, and hell if you've worked hard your whole life I think you get to decide where you wanna retire to 

On the note of printed material in languages - you obviously haven't been to the UK!!! Even though we only have one official language, every piece of garbage produced by the government is translated into a million langauges!!! Example - My leaseholder handbook is available in - Arabic, Farsi, French, Gurjarati, Korean, Lingala, Portugeuse, Punjabi, Tamil to name a few! Granted you don't get a big manual and need to request specifically, but it's england, the language is english, learn it or leave! I hate to think how much all this costs across the board, central and local government!!!


----------



## Heading South

*Look who 1st went OFF Topic!*



JimJams said:


> Whoa, so off topic it's gone onto a rival forum
> I think the question was reasonable and innocent sounding enough, and been asked a million times before... not sure how it got into such a war zone "
> 
> 
> Just an observation, but looking back to the beginning, it was the moderator himself, Auld Lin, who first went off topic.


----------



## JohnSoCal

mountainman said:


> Sounds idyllic - can't think why so many Mexicans want to leave.


Mexico is fine if you already have the income to live there. I lived in Mexico for 4 years. There are few jobs in Mexico and those that have jobs are lucky to make $10 /day unless they are professionals and even the they don't make much.


----------



## mountainman

Looking back to the beginning, one of the first comments made was that Canada is one of the great free countries in the world. It also offers great opportunities. It is a young country, although clearly not young enough for some people to remember why it has dual languages. Canada has an enormous wealth of natural resources. Its vast area means that people can choose a region to suit their personal tastes. The cost of living in Canada might seem high compared to other countries, but wages in those other countries must also be taken into account. People in Canada are generally wealthier than those in Latin America and many European countries. And not everyone wants to live in a blazingly hot climate (especially those who live to ski).


----------



## gringotim

*Also known as......*



Auld Yin said:


> LMAO.......again. I must look for you on the Comedy Channel.


In Canada, isn't the Comedy Channel also know as CPAC?::focus:


----------



## WinnieB

*Why move to Canada*



gringotim said:


> I was born and raised in Canada, and have live in Canada all my life, and as soon as I am eligable for my union pension in 2 more years, when I'm 54, I'm outa here and off to Mexico year round. And I'm just curious to know why someone would choose to move Canada.


I would love to move to Canada, my daughter and my grandson both live out there and we have extended familly through them. My life would be complete if I was there with them. It doesn't matter what country you live in there are troubles and areas that you have to avoid. The only thing stopping me going to Canada is my husband he has fears because he is a diabetic with high blood pressure and has had cancer so he thinks they will not let him in as he will be a strain on the health system. But for me I would be there tomorrow!!!


----------



## madasaspoon

gringotim said:


> I was born and raised in Canada, and have live in Canada all my life, and as soon as I am eligable for my union pension in 2 more years, when I'm 54, I'm outa here and off to Mexico year round. And I'm just curious to know why someone would choose to move Canada.


I'm originally from Wales, UK, and moved to Canada almost 12 months ago. Canada has a lot to offer. Cities are generally safe and clean, the countryside is beautiful; there are great natural wonders (Banff, Niagara Falls, Algonquin Park, Muskoka Lakes...) most people are polite and friendly, the economy is performing better than many other countries, a free heathcare system (maybe a debatable point!), petrol/ gasoline is half the price of the UK, not many yobs or boy racers living here and most importantly....excellent donuts (especially Boston Cremes from Tim's). 

There are some not-so-good aspects to Canadian life too...

The Winter
Driving (people may be polite and friendly but many are impatient behind the wheel)
Expensive beer
Expensive chicken
Expensive beer (yes, I've said that twice)


----------



## JimJams

madasaspoon said:


> Driving (people may be polite and friendly but many are impatient behind the wheel)
> Expensive beer
> Expensive chicken
> Expensive beer (yes, I've said that twice)


Hahaha, glad to see the priorities are the same no matter where it is in the world!


----------



## RGS

I agree with a previous poster who said that living in a country (no matter what country it is, or where it is) can get under your skin after a while and you start to get bitter and hung up about all the things that are "wrong" with the particular place you're living, and like human nature... tend to gripe about it... whether it taxes, high cost of living, weather, etc. You hear people complaing about Canadian winters. But you also hear people complaing about the dreary weather in the UK. 

I've lived in Canada all my life, and yes there are both good things and bad things about this country. But that being said, I've also travelled a majority of the world, and obviously been to and experienced many countries in the world. And as much as I may gripe about some things in Canada... when I'm away from this country I still look foundly back in this direction and think of how good or fortunate I have it here. 

A couple years back we met a couple from The Netherlands who were camping in the next site over from us in Jasper National Park in Alberta. They were a younger couple and were treking across Canada. They did their research on Canada a couple years before they decided to vacation here, and when they did arrive, they totally fell in love with Canada and decided that when they returned back to the The Netherlands from their vacation, they would start the process of getting the required processes in place to migrate to Canada. I bring this up because I've been the The Netherlands and absolutely love that country. It is one of my favorite European countries... nice people and beautiful landscape. So I could never understand why this couple would ever want to leave The Netherlands and move here, until we were sitting around the campfire one evening and they started telling us everything that is wrong with living in The Netherlands and high costs of everything. Although I've never camped in a camp site in The Netherlands, they said their camp sites are in the middle of a wide open field, and the tents are spaced only a foot or so from each other... so there was no privacy. He was also just amazed that he could go to any store and simply purchase and "axe" to chop wood. Apparently you need a permit or something in The Netherlands to purchase an axe. So from "their" perspective I could see their point of wanting to move. One thing I remember is that they were literally shocked and amazed at how big Canada was, and that so many people owned travel trailers and 5th wheels and huge luxury motorhomes. They noted that you wound rarily if ever see holiday trailers in Europe. They both said... you don't realize how good you have it here... with such wide open spaces and no over-crowding, and huge tracks of land between cities. 

We also know another couple (he is from Canada, she is Dutch also from The Netherlands). Because she still has some relatives there in The Netherlands, they go back every year or two to visit. She has been in Canada for about 20 years and she tells me that though there are times she misses being The Netherlands, she would never move back and considers Canada to be her permanent home. And again like the previous couple we talked to, she has a long list of reasons why she would never move back, compared to the benefits that Canada has compared to The Netherlands.

And finally, we know another couple from the UK. I can't remember what part of the UK, but it was a smaller town outside of London. They moved here 12 years ago for work. They are both in their early 60's now and retired. They own a large travel trailer which is permanently parked along a river-side campground... the same camp ground we have our trailer permanetly at. Many evenings in summer we sit around a camp fire and talk. They comment over and over how wonderful this is to have this travel trailer they own and to sit around a camp fire like this. He says that in the UK because of its size and over-crowding and busy highways... he would never be able to own (or afford) a travel trailer, or even sit around a camp site where the camper next to you isn't a foot away in distance in some field somewhere, and you have no privacy. They go back every year to visit relatives in the UK, but call Canada home. He says they would never move back to the UK for long, long list of reasons. In fact he gets so upset (mad) talking about the UK and what he considers the problems there, he almosts starts foaming at the mouth like a mad dog... LOL. He has said over and over and over again to us... "you really don't know how lucky you are (and we are) to be living in a country like Canada. I consider the standard of living to be higher here (in Canada) than in the UK and I definitely don't feel crowded here... although I do miss the beer in the pubs in the UK".

So it's interesting to hear the perspective of outsiders who have visited or moved to Canada, and who have lived here for a number of years and say many times over that we (and they) are very lucky and fortunate living here, and really with all the bad points of living in Canada, we here in Canada really don't know sometimes how good we have it here.


----------



## carlb

*You mean its NOT Paradise?*



nauru said:


> I am originally from Canada, born and raised there, and I really cannot understand why anyone would move there -- unless they are from some war-ravaged place or backward-ass banana republic which is in the middle of a holocaust or plague of biblical scale, and they were first turned down by the US and other stable developed and semi-developed countries.
> 
> By the way, if wireless and internet technology are important to you, don't move to Canada. The telecoms industry in Canada is backward, worse than many 3rd world nations.


I hear ya, but you forgot the weather,:rain::smow:


----------



## simonlacey

Rain and snow is what we here about Canada, England being a island is constantly raining, and grey and overcast, for many many years now it feels like we live in a tupperware tub with the lid on, we have snow , everyone remember xmas! But everything stops and I mean everything. When we do get a nice day, and if we can afford the crazy high Cost of the fuel to go anywhere we can visit one of lovely 1970's seaside towns where we can stay in a overpriced rude guesthouse mix with the local hoodies and have a drink with the lager louts or hen and stag do's. Our country is in a really bad way, we are all skint, all scared of losing our jobs and homes, we in Great britannia have really lost our way and it is going to be some time before we get it back. Now don't get me wrong I live in North Yorkshire and on a nice day I dare Any one to find some where as beautiful. But the sad thing is , there is nit many good days and everyone in the uk knows it is getting worse, so can the last one to leave britan turn of the lights.


----------



## carlb

*Beer, chicken and Donuts, nice diet!*



madasaspoon said:


> I'm originally from Wales, UK, and moved to Canada almost 12 months ago. Canada has a lot to offer. Cities are generally safe and clean, the countryside is beautiful; there are great natural wonders (Banff, Niagara Falls, Algonquin Park, Muskoka Lakes...) most people are polite and friendly, the economy is performing better than many other countries, a free heathcare system (maybe a debatable point!), petrol/ gasoline is half the price of the UK, not many yobs or boy racers living here and most importantly....excellent donuts (especially Boston Cremes from Tim's).
> 
> There are some not-so-good aspects to Canadian life too...
> 
> The Winter
> Driving (people may be polite and friendly but many are impatient behind the wheel)
> Expensive beer
> Expensive chicken
> Expensive beer (yes, I've said that twice)


If you are going to say that Canada has free health care, you should mention which province you are in, because its not FREE everywhere, (BC for example) that way people outside Canada will not be mislead as happens alot on this forum. Most people who say other drivers are impatient are themselves the main reason, like driving in the passing lane when you are not passing, (keep right exept to pass), or waiting till the end of a merge lane to merge, or stopping in a merge lane, or going 85 in a 90 zone. etc. I can't say beer is too expensive, because I don't buy it. What type of chicken do you find expensive?, KFC or uncooked store bought, I find the latter rather inexpensive, and I'm cheap! Maybe you just shop at the wrong grocery store. By the way, whats a "Yob" and "Boy Racer"?


----------



## JohnSoCal

carlb said:


> ...What type of chicken do you find expensive?, KFC or uncooked store bought, I find the latter rather inexpensive, and I'm cheap! Maybe you just shop at the wrong grocery store...


It all depends on your perspective. Supermarket prices in BC for uncooked chicken are 3-4 times higher than it is here.


----------



## carlb

*doesn't calculate*



JohnSoCal said:


> It all depends on your perspective. Supermarket prices in BC for uncooked chicken are 3-4 times higher than it is here.


We buy uncooked chicken breasts for about $20 CDN, the same size box at Albertsons in Garden Grove CA. in December was $17U.S. hardly 3-4 times higher.


----------



## JohnSoCal

carlb said:


> We buy uncooked chicken breasts for about $20 CDN, the same size box at Albertsons in Garden Grove CA. in December was $17U.S. hardly 3-4 times higher.


We pay $1.97 /lb for boneless, skinless, chicken breasts at Stater Bros Supermarket. My sister who lives in BC paid 7.99 /lb at Safeway last week. We often get it for $1.49 /lb. I lived in Victoria and Vancouver and am well aware of the high prices for food in Canada.


----------



## Heading South

*Apples and Oranges*



JohnSoCal said:


> We pay $1.97 /lb for boneless, skinless, chicken breasts at Stater Bros Supermarket. My sister who lives in BC paid 7.99 /lb at Safeway last week. We often get it for $1.49 /lb. I lived in Victoria and Vancouver and am well aware of the high prices for food in Canada.


For that price you must be reffering to fresh, but using Safeway for price comparing is not indicitive of prices in BC, because they are one of the most expensive stores in BC, thats why i for one will not shop there. In a recent flyer they had a Jumbo Cranberry Almond Crunch cereal for $10.99, whoopi! we pay $7.99 regular price at Walmart, Costco or Superstore. I agree that groceries in BC are expensive, but also know that there is not as much of a difference as you make there out to be, alot boils down to where a person shops. And I visit Hawaii and California several times a year and alway compare prices, and they aren't 3-4 times as much, overal, maybe 10% more than what I pay here, if any. Maybe your sister should shop around abit.


----------



## JohnSoCal

Heading South said:


> For that price you must be reffering to fresh, but using Safeway for price comparing is not indicitive of prices in BC, because they are one of the most expensive stores in BC, thats why i for one will not shop there. In a recent flyer they had a Jumbo Cranberry Almond Crunch cereal for $10.99, whoopi! we pay $7.99 regular price at Walmart, Costco or Superstore. I agree that groceries in BC are expensive, but also know that there is not as much of a difference as you make there out to be, alot boils down to where a person shops. And I visit Hawaii and California several times a year and alway compare prices, and they aren't 3-4 times as much, overal, maybe 10% more than what I pay here, if any. Maybe your sister should shop around abit.


The same thing is true here. Walmart is cheaper than the Super Markets as is Sam's and Costco. And we also several discount supermarkets like WinnCo and Food4Less. I didn't say that prices overall are 3-4 times higher. Some items are the same. But chicken, dairy like milk and cheese, and beef cost considerably more. Comparing with Hawaii is absurd as prices there are higher than on the mainland. We go to Hawaii frequently and in fact are going in a few weeks.

You are forgetting that I am very familiar with BC as I was born there, lived there, and have visited many times


----------



## madasaspoon

simonlacey said:


> Rain and snow is what we here about Canada, England being a island is constantly raining, and grey and overcast, for many many years now it feels like we live in a tupperware tub with the lid on, we have snow , everyone remember xmas! But everything stops and I mean everything. When we do get a nice day, and if we can afford the crazy high Cost of the fuel to go anywhere we can visit one of lovely 1970's seaside towns where we can stay in a overpriced rude guesthouse mix with the local hoodies and have a drink with the lager louts or hen and stag do's. Our country is in a really bad way, we are all skint, all scared of losing our jobs and homes, we in Great britannia have really lost our way and it is going to be some time before we get it back. Now don't get me wrong I live in North Yorkshire and on a nice day I dare Any one to find some where as beautiful. But the sad thing is , there is nit many good days and everyone in the uk knows it is getting worse, so can the last one to leave britan turn of the lights.


How is England an island? Last time I looked at a map it had a small country stuck on top and an even smaller country on it's western border. Mainland UK (i.e. England, Scotland and Wales) is an island. It may be a minor point but I wanted to clarify it for the sake of any geographically-challenged readers. Believe me, there are lot's of Canadians and Americans that think Wales and Scotland are in England - please don't add to the confusion.


----------



## gringotim

*Hard to Believe*



JohnSoCal said:


> We pay $1.97 /lb for boneless, skinless, chicken breasts at Stater Bros Supermarket. My sister who lives in BC paid 7.99 /lb at Safeway last week. We often get it for $1.49 /lb. I lived in Victoria and Vancouver and am well aware of the high prices for food in Canada.


I find that hard to believe, even at a Safeway. We buy boneless, skinless chicken breast and can't remember ever paying over $2 a pound, if that, are you sure it wasn't $7.99 for the package? We have a package of breasts in our freezer right now that is 1.996 kg which is about 4.5 pounds pounds and it only cost $8.91, thats about $1.95 a pound. But then at Safeway you never know, thats why we never shop there as we also find them to be at least 15-20% more overall for the groceries we buy.. Now don't get me wrong, I also think the overall cost of living in Canada (BC) is very high, thats one reason we will retire to Mexico in a few years. but we were in San Diego over Christmas and went grocery shopping with my sister and didn't see a very big difference in prices compared to what we pay, sure some things were cheaper, but just as many cost more, so it basically was only maybe 5-10% less overall when considerring the difference in the dollar, which isn't much these days. Now don't get me started on gas prices, I just paid $1.12 liter for regular, thats works out to about $4.50 a U.S gallon, thats more than in Hawaii, and they are an Island in the middle of the Pacific Ocean. We were just there in early December, and paid $3.21 gallon. I should add, that we get gas at Superstore and we get a coupon worth 4 cents for every liter we buy to spend in the store, which does bring the price per liter down to $1.08liter but still, way toooo high.


----------



## IOWgirl

I live in Victoria, BC and I am from the UK. I came out here 25 years ago because I had always wanted to see Canada. I ended up staying. I still miss things about the UK, especially the Isle of Wight, and I still get moments of being really homesick, but I have made Canada my home.
There is good and bad in every country. There are reasons to stay, reasons to leave. The government is a bitter pill no matter where you live, because it is impossible to please everybody and sort out the mess the previous party made before.
I know of someone who died after being told he was ok by a hospital in the Uk. I know someone who became physically and mentally challenged due to a mistake made by the hospital here in BC.
I live in Langford and have been to the walmart here and have never been mugged. I went to Kehei, Maui and was mugged the second day. The first mugging there in years in years we were told.
I took a cab in Mexico and was equally impressed and terrified in the same moment. It was bedlam, yet we did not hit anyone and nobody hit us. My car was a right off when I was rear ended by a truck in down town Victoria while sitting at a red light.
I am 49 years old, lived about the same amount of time in both countries. I am proud to be a Brit and I am equally proud of just becoming a Canadian citizen and I do think the weather here in Southern Vancouver Island is like the weather back in England.
Lets not get so frustrated by another person having a different opinion, or outlook. We can't all be the same and think alike.

Now just all agree that I am right. Lol.


----------



## kimo

gringotim said:


> I find that hard to believe, even at a Safeway. We buy boneless, skinless chicken breast and can't remember ever paying over $2 a pound, if that, are you sure it wasn't $7.99 for the package? We have a package of breasts in our freezer right now that is 1.996 kg which is about 4.5 pounds pounds and it only cost $8.91, thats about $1.95 a pound. But then at Safeway you never know, thats why we never shop there as we also find them to be at least 15-20% more overall for the groceries we buy.. Now don't get me wrong, I also think the overall cost of living in Canada (BC) is very high, thats one reason we will retire to Mexico in a few years. but we were in San Diego over Christmas and went grocery shopping with my sister and didn't see a very big difference in prices compared to what we pay, sure some things were cheaper, but just as many cost more, so it basically was only maybe 5-10% less overall when considerring the difference in the dollar, which isn't much these days. Now don't get me started on gas prices, I just paid $1.12 liter for regular, thats works out to about $4.50 a U.S gallon, thats more than in Hawaii, and they are an Island in the middle of the Pacific Ocean. We were just there in early December, and paid $3.21 gallon. I should add, that we get gas at Superstore and we get a coupon worth 4 cents for every liter we buy to spend in the store, which does bring the price per liter down to $1.08liter but still, way toooo high.


I'm with you about the chicken prices, somethings wrong with that $7.99 lb figure, maybe it was in a gold container, ( with a diamond clasp). . But regarding gas prices, We just got back from Oahu on Tuesday and paid $3.45 at Costco before returning rental car, (about .86cents ltr) but did pay $3.52 at the Tesoro on Kapahulu last Sunday. but still less than in BC, but what I hate is that in the states, when prices go up, it is only by a few cents a gallon, but in BC, it goes up 5-10cents a liter, (.20 to 40cents a U.S. gallon). And in BC, every station in one area is always the same price, (and they say there is NO price fixing). In Victoria today regular is $116.9 everywhere you look, thats equals $4.68 a U.S gallon, or $5.26 a CDN gallon. One of the many reason we are leaving BC when my wife retires in June, and moving to Waikiki for 5-6 months and Mexico the rest, with occassional visits to family back in BC...Aloha everyone!lane:


----------



## Heading South

*Maybe it was Magic chicken!*



gringotim said:


> I find that hard to believe, even at a Safeway. We buy boneless, skinless chicken breast and can't remember ever paying over $2 a pound, if that, are you sure it wasn't $7.99 for the package? We have a package of breasts in our freezer right now that is 1.996 kg which is about 4.5 pounds pounds and it only cost $8.91, thats about $1.95 a pound. But then at Safeway you never know, thats why we never shop there as we also find them to be at least 15-20% more overall for the groceries we buy.. Now don't get me wrong, I also think the overall cost of living in Canada (BC) is very high, thats one reason we will retire to Mexico in a few years. but we were in San Diego over Christmas and went grocery shopping with my sister and didn't see a very big difference in prices compared to what we pay, sure some things were cheaper, but just as many cost more, so it basically was only maybe 5-10% less overall when considerring the difference in the dollar, which isn't much these days. Now don't get me started on gas prices, I just paid $1.12 liter for regular, thats works out to about $4.50 a U.S gallon, thats more than in Hawaii, and they are an Island in the middle of the Pacific Ocean. We were just there in early December, and paid $3.21 gallon. I should add, that we get gas at Superstore and we get a coupon worth 4 cents for every liter we buy to spend in the store, which does bring the price per liter down to $1.08liter but still, way toooo high.


We don't buy that type of chicken, or shop at Safeway, but several people at work who do shop at Safeway and buy chicken like that also said $2.00 lb is more accurate, and $7.99 is closer to what the price would be for the package, not per pound, but then maybe Safeway charges more (alot more) in some areas than in our area.:hungry:


----------



## JohnSoCal

Well apparently not all Canadians agree with you on the chicken. Here is a web site about chicken prices from users in the US and Canada. They are much closer to what my observations are. 

What is the cost of skinless boneless chicken breasts in your area? - Dollar Stretcher Community

I am not going to belabor this anymore as it really doesn't matter to me. I have no intention to live in Canada. I have done that before.


----------



## Heading South

JohnSoCal said:


> Well apparently not all Canadians agree with you on the chicken. Here is a web site about chicken prices from users in the US and Canada. They are much closer to what my observations are.
> 
> What is the cost of skinless boneless chicken breasts in your area? - Dollar Stretcher Community
> 
> I am not going to belabor this anymore as it really doesn't matter to me. I have no intention to live in Canada. I have done that before.


Not sure who's comments you are replying to, but I went to that website, and it only had 19 replies, of which only 3 were from Canada, (hardly representative of all 34 million Canadians) and all 3 were from New Westminster BC, and one of them said "WOW CHEAP"., but none said where they had shopped. For those who don't know, New Westminster is in the "lower mainland", probably overall, the most expensive area to live in all of BC. Those sort of websites are only as good as the info submited by a very, very, very small % of the population, BC pop is 4.5 million, (so 3 out of 4.5 mil). I could write in that I paid .50 cents a pound, but it doesn't make it true. Alot of people don't like to shop around, and as a result think that what they pay for something is what everyone pays, and prices in one area are not the same everywhere, and this chicken thing is a perfect example. If your sister is okay with paying $7.99 lb thats her choice, I just hope she doesn't complain about the high cost of groceries.:deadhorse:


----------



## Sandgroper

I find it odd that most people seem to be moving because they dislike where they come from so much rather than for positive reasons. My hubby and I hope to move to Canada in the next few years and this came about not because we hate the UK (and we didn't move here from Australia because we hated it there) but because we see in Canada a mix of the things we like best about both Australia and Scotland. We like the wide open spaces and the low population, we like the idea of having both cold, snowy winters and warm summers, we've met some really great Canadians (both here and there) who make us feel that we would be at home there.

And if $1.12 a litre seems expensive, we're on £1.26 (which is about $2) and that's supposed to rise soon.


----------



## Sunnydays123

Just to put in my two pennies worth we have Long Long Cold snowy winters and Very Short warm (sometimes) hot summers....


----------



## simonlacey

Where are you based in Canada


----------



## Sunnydays123

Not in one of the coldest provinces, Im in Alberta, Calgary...my plan is... Greece lol


----------



## wannabe-canadian

Visited on holiday an instantly fell in love with the place.

Oh, and I hate the UK


----------



## Sunnydays123

Did you fall in love with Alberta or Greece... Or are you talking to someone else ? !!


----------



## wannabe-canadian

Sunnydays123 said:


> Did you fall in love with Alberta or Greece... Or are you talking to someone else ? !!


haha should probaly of quoted, was answering the original question by the OP


----------



## Sunnydays123

Im new sorry yes that makes it easier !


----------



## wannabe-canadian

I have been to Alberta, Calgary and loved it! The City is so nice.


----------



## JohnSoCal

Sunnydays123 said:


> Just to put in my two pennies worth we have Long Long Cold snowy winters and Very Short warm (sometimes) hot summers....


We were in Calgary and surrounding areas for 2 weeks in August, 2005. It was very cold when we arrived at 2:30 pm with a high of 53F and a cold wind. The rest of the time we only had 3 nice days out of 14. The other days were rainy and cold.


----------



## The Ace

I lived in Calgary most of my life before moving to Australia. I love the city and cant imagine anyone saying anything bad about it (other then the freak weather patterns, but that was happening 20 years ago too). God bless those Chinooks.

Having lived in Oz for over a decade I cant imagine ever going back to Canada, but I sure do miss it!


----------



## kimo

*Here we go again*



kimo said:


> But regarding gas prices, We just got back from Oahu on Tuesday and paid $3.45 at Costco before returning rental car, (about .86cents ltr) but did pay $3.52 at the Tesoro on Kapahulu last Sunday. but still less than in BC, *but what I hate is that in the states, when prices go up, it is only by a few cents a gallon, but in BC, it goes up 5-10cents a liter, (.20 to 40cents a U.S. gallon). And in BC, every station in one area is always the same price, (and they say there is NO price fixing). In Victoria today regular is $116.9 everywhere you look, thats equals $4.68 a U.S gallon, or $5.26 a CDN gallon.* One of the many reason we are leaving BC when my wife retires in June, and moving to Waikiki for 5-6 months and Mexico the rest, with occassional visits to family back in BC...Aloha everyone!lane:


Gas prices in Victoria have gone up again, today regular is $123.9 almost everywhere you look, thats up .07 cents a liter in one day, * which equals 31.5 cents* an imperial gallon, IN ONE DAY
(.27cents a U.S. gallon),:help:


----------



## kimo

kimo said:


> Gas prices in Victoria have gone up again, today regular is $123.9 almost everywhere you look, thats up .07 cents a liter in one day, * which equals 31.5 cents* an imperial gallon, IN ONE DAY
> (.27cents a U.S. gallon),:help:


Forgot to mention for those not familiar with liters, $123.9 a liter is about $5.57 an imperial gallon, or $4.71 a U.S. Gallon. And Canada is an oil producing country!:confused2:


----------



## Sunnydays123

SuperLawyer said:


> I lived in Calgary most of my life before moving to Australia. I love the city and cant imagine anyone saying anything bad about it (other then the freak weather patterns, but that was happening 20 years ago too). God bless those Chinooks.
> 
> Having lived in Oz for over a decade I cant imagine ever going back to Canada, but I sure do miss it!


Yes I think I will be saying that when Im sunning myself in Greece...


----------



## JimJams

kimo said:


> Gas prices in Victoria have gone up again, today regular is $123.9 almost everywhere you look, thats up .07 cents a liter in one day, * which equals 31.5 cents* an imperial gallon, IN ONE DAY
> (.27cents a U.S. gallon),:help:


What the hell, that's a lot more expensive than the £1.29 a litre i pay here and i haven't invaded any oil countries i feel to privileged... 

...hang on... something not quite right here.... 

ooooooooooh, i get it....

</sarcasm>


----------



## kimo

JimJams said:


> What the hell, that's a lot more expensive than the £1.29 a litre i pay here and i haven't invaded any oil countries i feel to privileged...
> 
> ...hang on... something not quite right here....
> 
> ooooooooooh, i get it....
> 
> </sarcasm>


Ya, but Canada is the 6th largest oil producer in the world, is the largest supplier of oil to the U.S., (who can still keep their prices much lower than ours) and BC is right next door to Alberta, which produces almost all of Canadas oil. But yet prices in BC are some of the highest in the Country. 
And we don't have to support the royal families lavish lifestyle.


----------



## uksparky

Auld Yin said:


> LMAO.......again. I must look for you on the Comedy Channel.


I have never seen such a lively debate and loving it, keep it up guys. I am looking forward to settling in NS from the UK later this year and from what I can see it will be fun!!!!!!:eyebrows:


----------



## gringotim

*Did I call it or what?*



Auld Yin said:


> Oh and did you hear, there is talk of yet another federal election in Canada, no wonder our political system is the laughing stock of the free world! (This comment in red was posted by gringotim on Jan 29th)
> This is the response I got,
> Even if I was to accept your claim, which I do not, pray tell me which political system do you admire that is not the laughing stock of the free world?


Sorry Canadian taxpayers, but here we go again, it was just announced that we will have our 4th federal election in 7 years, another ridiculous waste of millions, if not billions of taxpayer dollars.


----------



## JimJams

Could be worse, you could have the same election system they got going on in Libya right now...


----------



## gringotim

JimJams said:


> Could be worse, you could have the same election system they got going on in Libya right now...


Except Canada's not a 3rd world country, its supposed to be world leader.


----------



## JimJams

Nor is England, but the way the economies are right now we might as well be!

I agree 4 elections sounds a little ridiculous, and I don't know anything about the ins and outs of it, but that's part and part of the freedom of living in a democratic society, the ability to hold elections when there is some major disagreement at government. I don't think you can separate the two really.

Anyway, government is mostly incompetent no matter what country you live in!

I shall have to read up (unbiased news) on what's going on in Canada.


----------



## born_expat

nauru said:


> I am originally from Canada, born and raised there, and I really cannot understand why anyone would move there -- unless they are from some war-ravaged place or backward-ass banana republic which is in the middle of a holocaust or plague of biblical scale, and they were first turned down by the US and other stable developed and semi-developed countries.
> 
> By the way, if wireless and internet technology are important to you, don't move to Canada. The telecoms industry in Canada is backward, worse than many 3rd world nations.


Hi Nauru. Funny what makes one country someone's Eldorado, and someone else's, well, I don't know. 

I see that you have 'expat in the Netherlands' in your profile. I expatriated (from the UK) to the Netherlands, and have disliked practically every single day here, spent it daydreaming about when I could get out. It seems so odd to me that someone from Canada would want to move here. I guess you ask yourself exactly the same question the other way round. Funny old thing. 

So I guess it boils down to the obvious: NL has things to offer that you find important, and its drawbacks aren't that bad to you, and am the other way round.


----------



## born_expat

mountainman said:


> And the Netherlands has the highest population density of any significant country in the world.


Actually, that is not what I have heard. It has the highest population density of continental Europe, which is still a nightmare. I reckon that's why people can be so pushy here (sorry, Dutchies)...


----------



## carlb

born_expat said:


> Actually, that is not what I have heard. It has the highest population density of continental Europe, which is still a nightmare. I reckon that's why people can be so pushy here (sorry, Dutchies)...


born_expat, I replied to your pm, incase you haven't checked, Cheers, carlb.


----------



## gringotim

JimJams said:


> Nor is England, but the way the economies are right now we might as well be!
> 
> I agree 4 elections sounds a little ridiculous, and I don't know anything about the ins and outs of it, but that's part and part of the freedom of living in a democratic society, the ability to hold elections when there is some major disagreement at government. I don't think you can separate the two really.
> 
> Anyway, government is mostly incompetent no matter what country you live in!
> 
> I shall have to read up (unbiased news) on what's going on in Canada.


The U.S is also a democratic country, but they only have presidential elections every 4 years, and a president can only be in power for 2 terms, (8years). Elections aren't cheap, but in Canada that doesn't seem to matter, its all about the politicians, not the people.


----------



## born_expat

carlb said:


> born_expat, I replied to your pm, incase you haven't checked, Cheers, carlb.


Goddit, thanks!


----------



## born_expat

kimo said:


> Gas prices in Victoria have gone up again, today regular is $123.9 almost everywhere you look, thats up .07 cents a liter in one day, * which equals 31.5 cents* an imperial gallon, IN ONE DAY
> (.27cents a U.S. gallon),:help:


We pay 85 euros for 50l (for super unleaded 95), meaning the equivalent of 11.43CAD per imperial gallon, or 125.8 to fill a (small engine) up. 

Give or take, I think N America still has it good when it comes to fuel prices in comparison to Europe. The UK is even worse, I think.


----------



## gringotim

born_expat said:


> We pay 85 euros for 50l (for super unleaded 95), meaning the equivalent of 11.43CAD per imperial gallon, or 125.8 to fill a (small engine) up.
> 
> Give or take, I think N America still has it good when it comes to fuel prices in comparison to Europe. The UK is even worse, I think.


But what you have to understand is that we used to have affordable gas. Prices on southern Vancouver island are currently around, $1.29 liter for regular, the problem we have is the amount of tax that is in that price and the fact that Canada is a major oil producing country, and are quite a bit higher than our American neighbours, even Hawaii, in the middle of the Pacific is cheaper, currently about $1.00 liter. The other problem is that when our prices go up its by 5-10cents a liter at a time,(20-45 a gallon) while in the U.S it usually only goes up 5 cents a gallon at a time. But its like death and taxes.....


----------



## JimJams

gringotim said:


> The U.S is also a democratic country, but they only have presidential elections every 4 years, and a president can only be in power for 2 terms, (8years). Elections aren't cheap, but in Canada that doesn't seem to matter, its all about the politicians, not the people.


True, but look at the idiots they been electing 

Elections are held in the UK every 5 years, but it can be called earlier if the party in power decides to (i.e. they think they are still popular)

I'll need to read into the Canada situation more, i'm intrigued as to what's been going on there politics wise.


----------



## born_expat

gringotim said:


> But what you have to understand is that we used to have affordable gas. Prices on southern Vancouver island are currently around, $1.29 liter for regular, the problem we have is the amount of tax that is in that price and the fact that Canada is a major oil producing country, and are quite a bit higher than our American neighbours, even Hawaii, in the middle of the Pacific is cheaper, currently about $1.00 liter. The other problem is that when our prices go up its by 5-10cents a liter at a time,(20-45 a gallon) while in the U.S it usually only goes up 5 cents a gallon at a time. But its like death and taxes.....


Wow, that's a huge hike indeed.


----------



## born_expat

JimJams said:


> True, but look at the idiots they been electing
> 
> Elections are held in the UK every 5 years, but it can be called earlier if the party in power decides to (i.e. they think they are still popular)
> 
> I'll need to read into the Canada situation more, i'm intrigued as to what's been going on there politics wise.


Me too (intrigued). That's the single most recurring complaint of Canadians, from where am standing (the state of politics).


----------



## patoria

Why move to Canada? Elementary my dear Watson.. Because it's Canada and they say Eh an awful lot. Tim Hortons makes Tim bits (please tell me they still do) it snows at Christmas... I could stop it right there and it would be enough! There are four distinct seasons.. They celebrate Halloween, they celebrate everything (without going over the top, you know who you are) thanksgiving is a respectable distance from Christmas.. 

We live in Australia right now, i was born in the UK my husband was born in Canada, I've lived in Oz for 28 years and my husband 11 years. My youngest sister bought a 2 bedroom brick unit with no backyard here for almost $600,000 and no, there is no basement. A $250,000 house in Canada right now looks like a mansion to us.. Were moving to London Ontario just as soon as we sell here.. 

Right now in Oz, petrol prices are $1.50 a liter... That's just huge.. Chicken fillets (just to have my say) cost $6.99 a kilo with the skin on (that's in Safeway, Coles has them for $9.99 a kg.. A case of coke is $20 and I don't drink or smoke but I know cigarettes are about $18 a pack and alcohol is expensive.. I lived in Canada for about a year when I first married my husband and fell in love. (with him and Canada)

I've come to despise Australia, although it has a few nice bits that's all they are, points of interest. I would have even preferred staying in the UK to moving to Oz.. Thereat is disgusting. Christmas is depressing. For some reason no matter where we go we encounter hillbilly/trailer trash with yobbo attitudes and barely enough brain cells to start a fire.. And don't get me started on work ethics and the Australian workman.. "she'll be right mate" she bl00dy well will not!

Harsh probably, but I've never felt at home the way I did in Canada, I'm just sad we left it this long to decide to move to Canada.. Just my opinion, not starting a new religion, no need for the yelling to start.. You'll never convince me to move to Malta or Mexico or any such nonsense.. 

And don't politicians suck everywhere? Just saying..

I am interested in the comparisons though, petrol, food, real estate etc.. I find it fascinating! 



Victoria


----------



## nauru

born_expat said:


> Hi Nauru. Funny what makes one country someone's Eldorado, and someone else's, well, I don't know.
> 
> I see that you have 'expat in the Netherlands' in your profile. I expatriated (from the UK) to the Netherlands, and have disliked practically every single day here, spent it daydreaming about when I could get out. It seems so odd to me that someone from Canada would want to move here. I guess you ask yourself exactly the same question the other way round. Funny old thing.
> 
> So I guess it boils down to the obvious: NL has things to offer that you find important, and its drawbacks aren't that bad to you, and am the other way round.


That's interesting. As poor an opinion I have of Canada generally, my view on the UK is considerably poorer. I lived in London for 2 years and would not wish that on anyone. I think it's the British (English?) culture more than anything which was a huge turnoff, not to mention the state of the government, taxes, housing quality, housing prices, paternalism, conformism, and millions of bizarre unwritten social rules which are treated as sacred commandments. Even after visiting the rest of the country, the best thing I could find was Scotland. So Canada is IMO a much nicer place than the UK, I can understand why so many Brits want to emigrate to Canada. While Canada is like a "lite" version of British pretentiousness, and suffers from some backward social rules, conformism and a certain amount of paternalism from government as well, it is nowhere near the levels of the UK in my view.

With NL, sure the housing prices are way out of control, and a lot of things about the country are downright strange, but the people are reasonable, chilled out, and understanding of foreigners for the most part. Although in recent years I've been alarmed at the discrimination and hatred toward muslims -- this racist/anti-islam social and political climate is basically the one big scar on the face of Holland during the past decade.

I've never really met anyone in Holland who wanted to move to Canada to be honest. They pretty much just talk about wanting to visit Vancouver, but further questioning reveals they generally have no actual interest in the city (understandable since Vancouver is an architectural and cultural bore) and really just want to experience the rocky mountains far away from the city itself. Many Dutch seem fascinated with the concept of wide open spaces with nobody around for miles, and huge swathes of untouched wilderness (obviously can't find this in Holland).

Hm. I suppose for someone who loves the outdoors, and would like to own a lake or two, as well as a private island in the north, and a 5000 square foot home with several hectares of forest all for a very reasonable price, Canada is quite attractive. In Europe it's much more expensive to buy an island or a lake or a forest. But for people who don't take advantage of Canada's wilderness and just live the city life, working in an office and paying a mortgage and then sitting in a traffic jam on summer fridays to get to the "cottage" 2 hours drive from the city, I really don't see any reason to live in Canada if there's an option to live in other developed countries (not counting UK).


----------



## kimo

patoria said:


> Why move to Canada? Elementary my dear Watson.. Because it's Canada and they say Eh an awful lot. Tim Hortons makes Tim bits (please tell me they still do) it snows at Christmas... I could stop it right there and it would be enough! There are four distinct seasons.. They celebrate Halloween, they celebrate everything (without going over the top, you know who you are) thanksgiving is a respectable distance from Christmas..
> 
> We live in Australia right now, i was born in the UK my husband was born in Canada, I've lived in Oz for 28 years and my husband 11 years. My youngest sister bought a 2 bedroom brick unit with no backyard here for almost $600,000 and no, there is no basement. A $250,000 house in Canada right now looks like a mansion to us.. Were moving to London Ontario just as soon as we sell here..
> 
> Right now in Oz, petrol prices are $1.50 a liter... That's just huge.. Chicken fillets (just to have my say) cost $6.99 a kilo with the skin on (that's in Safeway, Coles has them for $9.99 a kg.. A case of coke is $20 and I don't drink or smoke but I know cigarettes are about $18 a pack and alcohol is expensive.. I lived in Canada for about a year when I first married my husband and fell in love. (with him and Canada)
> 
> I've come to despise Australia, although it has a few nice bits that's all they are, points of interest. I would have even preferred staying in the UK to moving to Oz.. Thereat is disgusting. Christmas is depressing. For some reason no matter where we go we encounter hillbilly/trailer trash with yobbo attitudes and barely enough brain cells to start a fire.. And don't get me started on work ethics and the Australian workman.. "she'll be right mate" she bl00dy well will not!
> 
> Harsh probably, but I've never felt at home the way I did in Canada, I'm just sad we left it this long to decide to move to Canada.. Just my opinion, not starting a new religion, no need for the yelling to start.. You'll never convince me to move to Malta or Mexico or any such nonsense..
> 
> And don't politicians suck everywhere? Just saying..
> 
> I am interested in the comparisons though, petrol, food, real estate etc.. I find it fascinating!
> 
> 
> 
> Victoria


Once again, people are making all of Canada sound like its all the same, its NOT, theres very few places in Canada that you can buy a DECENT house for $250,000?, Not all of Canada has snow at Christmas or even has four distinct seasons. Not everybody in Canada like Tim Hortons, just because they are on every corner doesn't make them the best, Krispe Kreme is much better for donuts. But if people think Canada is the best place to live, then please do move here, your tax dollars will help fund the pensions that will allow us to live 6 months in Hawaii and 6 months in Mexico, where we can get affordable health/dental care by Canadian/U.S. trained doctors, but without the long waits you have in Canada.


----------



## Deeana

kimo said:


> Once again, people are making all of Canada sound like its all the same, its NOT, theres very few places in Canada that you can buy a DECENT house for $250,000,......... please do move here, your tax dollars will help fund the pensions that will allow us to live 6 months in Hawaii and 6 months in Mexico, where we can get affordable health/dental care by Canadian/U.S. trained doctors, but without the long waits you have in Canada.


It's true, things are changing. Since I've been a member of this forum things have gotten tougher everywhere and Canada is no exception. I now live in France and things are tougher there too, and don't even get me started on England, where I run a business, or Egypt, where I own two houses. 

Maybe life just isn't meant to be easy!


----------



## kimo

*You live where?*



Deeana said:


> It's true, things are changing. Since I've been a member of this forum things have gotten tougher everywhere and Canada is no exception. I now live in France and things are tougher there too, and don't even get me started on England, where I run a business, or Egypt, where I own two houses.
> 
> Maybe life just isn't meant to be easy!


Okay, now I'm confused, your location says England, but it also says Expat in Canada, yet you say you live in France, are you hoping to immigrate to Canada, or have you just not updated your profile???


----------



## natmc

gringotim said:


> I was born and raised in Canada, and have live in Canada all my life, and as soon as I am eligable for my union pension in 2 more years, when I'm 54, I'm outa here and off to Mexico year round. And I'm just curious to know why someone would choose to move Canada.


Here are my reasons:

1. Better standard of living considering salaries & living expenses
2. Hot summers and snowy winters for winter sports - no year round rain
3. Much safer (comparing London with Toronto) - I feel completely safe being on a street alone at night in most parts of the city
4. Warm, friendly people

If you have only lived in Canada all your life, maybe you won't appreciate what you've got until you live somewhere else


----------



## patoria

kimo said:


> Once again, people are making all of Canada sound like its all the same, its NOT, theres very few places in Canada that you can buy a DECENT house for $250,000?, Not all of Canada has snow at Christmas or even has four distinct seasons. Not everybody in Canada like Tim Hortons, just because they are on every corner doesn't make them the best, Krispe Kreme is much better for donuts. But if people think Canada is the best place to live, then please do move here, your tax dollars will help fund the pensions that will allow us to live 6 months in Hawaii and 6 months in Mexico, where we can get affordable health/dental care by Canadian/U.S. trained doctors, but without the long waits you have in Canada.


I'm not sure if you really understood my post... It's a list of reasons I like Canada... There are lots of places with fantastic houses under 250k not sure where you are looking.. I never said all of Canada snows at Christmas... Again I'm talking about the places in Canada I have lived.. Can't comment on places I haven't experienced... I never said Tim Hortons was the best I said it was a reason for me personally to move to Canada, so obviously I like it. We have crispy creme in Australia, it's rubbish here, not sure about elsewhere.. So once again.. My post was a purely personal thing... Not sweeping generalization about Canada... Lol


----------



## kimo

patoria said:


> I'm not sure if you really understood my post... It's a list of reasons I like Canada... There are lots of places with fantastic houses under 250k not sure where you are looking.. I never said all of Canada snows at Christmas... Again I'm talking about the places in Canada I have lived.. Can't comment on places I haven't experienced... I never said Tim Hortons was the best I said it was a reason for me personally to move to Canada, so obviously I like it. We have crispy creme in Australia, it's rubbish here, not sure about elsewhere.. So once again.. My post was a purely personal thing... Not sweeping generalization about Canada... Lol


Perhaps its the way you phrased it, "Why move to Canada?.......it snows at christmas" you didn't say it snows at christmas in London Ontario or wherever, but as most expats to Canada do on here, you generalized your comments to sound like you meant all of Canada is the same, I don't know why its so hard for people on here to say what they mean, if you are talking about Ontario, say on Ontario, if you mean northern Canada, say northern Canada, if you mean Vancouver, don't just say BC, etc. As for saying Eh an awful lot, that must be an eastern Canada thing, because I can't remember the last time I heard someone say eh! other than on a TV show mocking Canada. But that does sound like a good reason to move to another country , but not as good a reason as to move to another country because of a coffee shop. They have Tim Hortons in some eastern U.S. states, but bet you wouldn't consider moving there. But, if you think Canada is the best place to live, then as I said, please do move here, your tax dollars well help fund our pensions.


----------



## patoria

kimo said:


> Perhaps its the way you phrased it, "Why move to Canada?.......it snows at christmas" you didn't say it snows at christmas in London Ontario or wherever, but as most expats to Canada do on here, you generalized your comments to sound like you meant all of Canada is the same, I don't know why its so hard for people on here to say what they mean, if you are talking about Ontario, say on Ontario, if you mean northern Canada, say northern Canada, if you mean Vancouver, don't just say BC, etc. As for saying Eh an awful lot, that must be an eastern Canada thing, because I can't remember the last time I heard someone say eh! other than on a TV show mocking Canada. But that does sound like a good reason to move to another country , but not as good a reason as to move to another country because of a coffee shop. They have Tim Hortons in some eastern U.S. states, but bet you wouldn't consider moving there. But, if you think Canada is the best place to live, then as I said, please do move here, your tax dollars well help fund our pensions.


I'm guessing you've had some kind of traumatic experience.. I'm sorry for not being specific enough! I lived in ottawa, Ontario.. It did snow at Christmas, my husband is from Ottawa and now lives in Oz and still says Eh... I think it's like anything, you don't notice it because your surrounded by it.. However you obviously failed to miss the humor in my first post in addition to the point.. You seem obsessed with people funding your pension.. Sorry to disappoint I don't really care where my money goes.. Probably just as well you are leaving if the country makes you unhappy but I'm not sure why you are having a go at me specifically, it's obvious my post was mostly tongue in cheek, however my support of Canada is real. Each to their own..


----------



## Deeana

kimo said:


> Okay, now I'm confused, your location says England, but it also says Expat in Canada, yet you say you live in France, are you hoping to immigrate to Canada, or have you just not updated your profile???


Born in England, Canadian citizen, lived there a long time, now living in France, ex-husband still in Canada.


----------



## kimo

patoria said:


> I'm guessing you've had some kind of traumatic experience.. I'm sorry for not being specific enough! I lived in ottawa, Ontario.. It did snow at Christmas, my husband is from Ottawa and now lives in Oz and still says Eh... I think it's like anything, you don't notice it because your surrounded by it.. However you obviously failed to miss the humor in my first post in addition to the point.. You seem obsessed with people funding your pension.. Sorry to disappoint I don't really care where my money goes.. Probably just as well you are leaving if the country makes you unhappy but I'm not sure why you are having a go at me specifically, it's obvious my post was mostly tongue in cheek, however my support of Canada is real. Each to their own..


I was having a go at you because like most people on here wanting to come to Canada, you have trouble saying what you mean. If you mean Ottawa, say Ottawa, not Canada, I don't say all of Oz floods just because a small area does, I don't call all Auzies racist just because the few I have met are. And if you don't care where your money goes, then you will fit right into the general Canadian population, our politicians love it when tax payers don't question how their tax dollars are spent. And my pension comment was also tongue in cheek.:focus:


----------



## dcraig

Heading South said:


> For that price you must be reffering to fresh, but using Safeway for price comparing is not indicitive of prices in BC, because they are one of the most expensive stores in BC, thats why i for one will not shop there. In a recent flyer they had a Jumbo Cranberry Almond Crunch cereal for $10.99, whoopi! we pay $7.99 regular price at Walmart, Costco or Superstore. I agree that groceries in BC are expensive, but also know that there is not as much of a difference as you make there out to be, alot boils down to where a person shops. And I visit Hawaii and California several times a year and alway compare prices, and they aren't 3-4 times as much, overal, maybe 10% more than what I pay here, if any. Maybe your sister should shop around abit.


I have to agree about Safeway prices not being indicative of prices, not just in BC, but everywhere. When we first arrived it was the only store we shopped at as thats where the person driving us around shopped, and we didn't get flyers, so couldn't really compare prices, but when we moved, to an area that got flyers delivered and got our own car, we decided to try other stores, and couldn't believe how much extra we had being paying at Safeway. We normally spent about $100-$150 per visit to Safeway, but now spend $75 - $125 for the same things shopping at either Superstore or WalMart Supercenter, even things on sale at Safeway we find are sometimes still higher than regular price at other stores. We find the same to be true at Safeways in Washington, California and Hawaii. But yet Safeway is always busy, so to each his own I guess, just don't complain about high prices if you shop at high priced stores.


----------



## WinnieB

You know it doesn't matter where you live, probably you want to move because of taxes, people's attitudes, thinking the country has 'gone to the dogs' but everyone at some point feels like that about their country and then think of moving out of the country, The grass always looks greener somewhere else. 
For me, Canada offers a similar way of life to that in the UK, has similar weather (although on occassions depending where you go to can be more extreme). Me, well I just want to go there now but if not will wait until I retire and am looking forward to meeting, the friends I have never met, new adventures and the fantastic open spaces, shopping in Toronto in the winter underground lol!


----------



## Logipolo

*whu move to Canada*



gringotim said:


> You took the time to write that, but not to answer the question why you left the U.K? or are you just trying to think up a reason that i won't be able to shoot down? And also, didn't police in Canmore just shoot and kill someone, guess you'll have to move to some country without so much violence..



I am Canadian by immigration. There are three things about Canada that makes you move there no matter which country you belong to be it a third world or second world like Europe.)

1. The Canadian Thought and values. these are free,fair, helpful ,accepting open like its land.
2. opportunity for the future. unlike most countries in the world we have plenty of room to grow, plenty of resources and plenty of opportunity not to make the same mistakes.
3. A great mix of people contributing right now this is very important unlike Uk or other countries whose immigration population is holding on to themselves our country makes us all welcome and we love it very very much.


Good luck in mexico Obviously the cold weather does get to you at times I am originally from a hot country and winters are xtreme for me but hey look at CANADA who can resist loving it.!!

Bye


----------



## kimo

johndeep said:


> i'm sure its the bset countauh adeverera!!!


what?


----------



## dcraig

gringotim said:


> I was born and raised in Canada, and have live in Canada all my life, and as soon as I am eligable for my union pension in 2 more years, when I'm 54, I'm outa here and off to Mexico year round. And I'm just curious to know why someone would choose to move Canada.


The only reason we moved to Canada, (BC) is because my wife is Canadian and her parents own a business that we can both work in. The pay is much better than we were making back home , although the overall cost of living here eats away at it alot. So we are technically no farther ahead, but will be taking over the business in a few years. But once we can financially retire and move somewhere else less expensive to live, and with a warmer, dryer climate, we will have no reason to stay in Canada, from what I know about Mexico, I am putting it on my list, contrary to what I have read by others on here, its not all gang wars and gun battles, but sometimes people only believe what they see on the news, and its a shame.


----------



## JohnSoCal

dcraig said:


> The only reason we moved to Canada, (BC) is because my wife is Canadian and her parents own a business that we can both work in. The pay is much better than we were making back home , although the overall cost of living here eats away at it alot. So we are technically no farther ahead, but will be taking over the business in a few years. But once we can financially retire and move somewhere else less expensive to live, and with a warmer, dryer climate, we will have no reason to stay in Canada, from what I know about Mexico, I am putting it on my list, contrary to what I have read by others on here, its not all gang wars and gun battles, but sometimes people only believe what they see on the news, and its a shame.


My wife is Mexican and I lived and worked in Mexico. I am also fluent in Spanish. It is true that some areas are not that dangerous but it is spreading. I strongly recommend that you spend several months there before making a move. Staying in a resort for a few weeks will not prepare you for living there. It is also important that you learn some Spanish.


----------



## dcraig

JohnSoCal said:


> My wife is Mexican and I lived and worked in Mexico. I am also fluent in Spanish. It is true that some areas are not that dangerous but it is spreading. I strongly recommend that you spend several months there before making a move. Staying in a resort for a few weeks will not prepare you for living there. It is also important that you learn some Spanish.


Moving to Mexico is years away, if we even ever go, I know there is crime, but theres crime everywhere in the world, people all over the world say there is crime everywhere in the US, but you and I both know thats not always the case, especially violent crime. But you can't argue with the thousands of US and Canadian and European expats that live in very safe parts of Mexico. I am far from being an expert on Mexico, but what little I do know,is enough to help me dream. I don't think anyone would move to a Mexican town on the Texas border, but whats wrong with a coastal city thats no more, if not less dangerous than a place like say San Diego. I watch KTLA news 2 times a day, and theres always shootings in the LA area, but how many millions of people live there and never have a problem? Sometimes you have to take the good with the bad, I know staying in a resort is nothing like actually living somewhere, be nice if it was!


----------



## JohnSoCal

dcraig said:


> Moving to Mexico is years away, if we even ever go, I know there is crime, but theres crime everywhere in the world, people all over the world say there is crime everywhere in the US, but you and I both know thats not always the case, especially violent crime. But you can't argue with the thousands of US and Canadian and European expats that live in very safe parts of Mexico. I am far from being an expert on Mexico, but what little I do know,is enough to help me dream. I don't think anyone would move to a Mexican town on the Texas border, but whats wrong with a coastal city thats no more, if not less dangerous than a place like say San Diego. I watch KTLA news 2 times a day, and theres always shootings in the LA area, but how many millions of people live there and never have a problem? Sometimes you have to take the good with the bad, I know staying in a resort is nothing like actually living somewhere, be nice if it was!


I was not referring to crime when recommending that you spend some time there. You will face many other issues that may or may not bother you. I know several people that moved there without thoroughly investigating it beforehand and have since moved back because of cultural shock and various other reasons.


----------



## PoundFoolish

*An attempt to answer the OP's question*



gringotim said:


> I was born and raised in Canada, and have live in Canada all my life, and as soon as I am eligable for my union pension in 2 more years, when I'm 54, I'm outa here and off to Mexico year round. And I'm just curious to know why someone would choose to move Canada.





gringotim said:


> Well lets see, warm weather year round, lower cost of living, no French forced down our throats, no 37% Canadian content on TV/ Radio forced down our throats, great health care, Here in BC, my wife has been on a waiting list for knee surgery for 11 months and is expected to have to wait until maybe late 2011, I waited 7 months for an MRI, my dad waited 17 months for a new hip, inlaw waited 15 months for foot surgery


Tim, congrats on your upcoming escape to balmier climes. Allow me to offer a few answers to your question, why someone would choose to move Canada. Being in the US, most of my answers will deal with why an American might choose to move to Canada and potentially pursue citizenship.

Answer #1 ties right in with your upcoming move. As a US citizen, I envy the ability of Canadians like yourself, once they expatriate, to declare non-resident status and thus effective disconnect themselves from Revenue Canada. Americans can't do that. The IRS follows them around and extracts its pound of flesh no matter where in the world they live. Many Americans find that highly objectionable and unfair. People who haven't set foot on US soil for decades are still hounded for income taxes on income earned outside the US. So anyway, that's one point where Canadian citizenship is more attractive then U.S.

Answer #2: the Canadian passport is one of the best travel documents in the world, as far as giving you the freedom to explore the world without the bother of acquiring a visa first. Also, traveling on a Canadian passport is probably safer than traveling on a US passport: probably more people abroad have beefs with American foreign policy than with Canadian foreign policy.

Answer #3: the Canadian government has its financial affairs in order, especially compared to the US and the UK. Similarly, Canadian banks are on much more solid footing than US banks. I'm not saying Canada is not without its problems (such as an overheated real estate market), but Canada's financial woes pale in comparison to the US & UK. While the Pound and US$ go down the toilet, the CDN$ should remain strong, unless Ottawa changes course and really screws up.

Answer #4: Canada consistently earns top marks for its education system, making it a very attractive place to live if you have kids. I also happen to like the French immersion option, not because I'm a fan of Quebec, but because being fluent in French is a great life skill that could lead to opportunities in Europe or the Caribbean later in life.

I can easily come up with several more answers, but that's all I have time for now. You probably noticed I did not include the health care system in my answers, and it's because I agree with you on that point. It's one of the handful of factors that gives me pause when considering a move to Canada.


----------



## gbu

PoundFoolish said:


> Tim, congrats on your upcoming escape to balmier climes. Allow me to offer a few answers to your question, why someone would choose to move Canada. Being in the US, most of my answers will deal with why an American might choose to move to Canada and potentially pursue citizenship.
> 
> Answer #1 ties right in with your upcoming move. As a US citizen, I envy the ability of Canadians like yourself, once they expatriate, to declare non-resident status and thus effective disconnect themselves from Revenue Canada. Americans can't do that. The IRS follows them around and extracts its pound of flesh no matter where in the world they live. Many Americans find that highly objectionable and unfair. People who haven't set foot on US soil for decades are still hounded for income taxes on income earned outside the US. So anyway, that's one point where Canadian citizenship is more attractive then U.S.
> 
> Answer #2: the Canadian passport is one of the best travel documents in the world, as far as giving you the freedom to explore the world without the bother of acquiring a visa first. Also, traveling on a Canadian passport is probably safer than traveling on a US passport: probably more people abroad have beefs with American foreign policy than with Canadian foreign policy.
> 
> Answer #3: the Canadian government has its financial affairs in order, especially compared to the US and the UK. Similarly, Canadian banks are on much more solid footing than US banks. I'm not saying Canada is not without its problems (such as an overheated real estate market), but Canada's financial woes pale in comparison to the US & UK. While the Pound and US$ go down the toilet, the CDN$ should remain strong, unless Ottawa changes course and really screws up.
> 
> Answer #4: Canada consistently earns top marks for its education system, making it a very attractive place to live if you have kids. I also happen to like the French immersion option, not because I'm a fan of Quebec, but because being fluent in French is a great life skill that could lead to opportunities in Europe or the Caribbean later in life.
> 
> I can easily come up with several more answers, but that's all I have time for now. You probably noticed I did not include the health care system in my answers, and it's because I agree with you on that point. It's one of the handful of factors that gives me pause when considering a move to Canada.


#1 - they may not hound you but my understanding is you are still liable for income earned overseas.


----------



## JohnSoCal

gbu said:


> #1 - they may not hound you but my understanding is you are still liable for income earned overseas.


My mother was a Caniadian citizen and a permanent resident of the US for several years. She had to file a Canadian income tax form each year and had to include global income.


----------



## PoundFoolish

JohnSoCal said:


> My mother was a Caniadian citizen and a permanent resident of the US for several years. She had to file a Canadian income tax form each year and had to include global income.


To claim non-resident status, you are limited on how many days each year you can spend in Canada. You would also need to dispose of your Canadian real estate holdings. For the full details, read this CRA page.


----------



## JohnSoCal

PoundFoolish said:


> To claim non-resident status, you are limited on how many days each year you can spend in Canada. You would also need to dispose of your Canadian real estate holdings. For the full details, read this CRA page.


She didn't spend any time in Canada and did not have any real estate there.


----------



## PoundFoolish

JohnSoCal said:


> She didn't spend any time in Canada and did not have any real estate there.


Those are only some of the major requirements. There are others. Read the page I linked to in my previous post. Perhaps something else disqualified her.

Declaring oneself as a non-resident is optional. It's unlikely that CRA would voluntarily encourage a taxpayer to do it, as it means less money for them. Or, perhaps she simply didn't want to do it for some reason.

It is also possible that she simply got bad tax advice.


----------



## progpen

Logipolo said:


> I am Canadian by immigration. There are three things about Canada that makes you move there no matter which country you belong to be it a third world or second world like Europe.)
> 
> 1. The Canadian Thought and values. these are free,fair, helpful ,accepting open like its land.
> 2. opportunity for the future. unlike most countries in the world we have plenty of room to grow, plenty of resources and plenty of opportunity not to make the same mistakes.
> 3. A great mix of people contributing right now this is very important unlike Uk or other countries whose immigration population is holding on to themselves our country makes us all welcome and we love it very very much.
> 
> Bye


My wife and I are preparing to move to the Toronto area from the US and the reasons for us are:
1. 54% of our tax dollars *do not *go to the military.
2. Affordable (not free, but affordable) health care
3. More stable economy (no spastic twitches and world wrenching recessions due to the Wild West on Wall Street).
4. More small business friendly (my wife and I are both small business owners)
5. A political system that is still (somewhat) responsive to the citizen even if they are not putting hundreds of thousands in the politicians pocket.


----------



## 4thRight

*You got it*

Well the Thread title got my attention and now the question posed; Why would anyone want to move to Canada really did it. I was wondering that myself. I have to ad, why would anyone move to the United States? so where do we go from here? ..... all over the f*****g place. lane:


----------



## The_Animal

gringotim said:


> People are murdered all over the world, and yes, even in Canada. A Canadian gets shot in Mazatlan, and Its all year hear about in Canada, but someone gets shot or stabbed in Surrey, (which happen several times a week) do you hear about in PEI or New Brunswick, probably not, stay away from the drug areas, and its just as safe as Canada.


Gosh, golly, Gee...gringotim.  Yep, Surrey's safe as long as you keep your wits about you. I live in Whalley a notable nasty druggie area, but I just keep a nice monopod (I'm a photographer) with me at all times.  

Or are ya talkin' about Surrey, UK?


----------



## Stargazer

We came because my husband got a job here. He's an academic, and positions aren't easy to find. Many academics do a global job search when looking for teaching positions.


----------



## murz

hi guys im new to this whole forum thingy but was woundering is it worth me moving to Canada? ive lived in the UK all my life and unfortunately getting nowhere? nomatter how good my skill or trade is its not worth it here in the UK.
ANY SUGESSTIONS ?


----------



## Auld Yin

murz said:


> hi guys im new to this whole forum thingy but was woundering is it worth me moving to Canada? ive lived in the UK all my life and unfortunately getting nowhere? nomatter how good my skill or trade is its not worth it here in the UK.
> ANY SUGESSTIONS ?


This is like asking how long is a piece of string. If you give us some more details such as married? Children? What do you do for a living?


----------



## murz

Hi, sorry for that but as i said new to all this, but im 30yrs old, been single now for 2 years, been working for Volkswagen for the past 10 years including Audi. been working as a technician ever since i left school back in the day. Alot of people i speak to say that othe rcountries are dieing for mechanic such as NZ Australia, Canada etc......
Currently im just starting to do my master tech stuff so is that a big plus ?
This trade in the U.K is totally finished not worth it at all.
so is there anyone that can help me get in contact with VW/Audi for a sponsership or somthing or a point in the right direction !
Many thaks .


----------



## Auld Yin

murz said:


> Hi, sorry for that but as i said new to all this, but im 30yrs old, been single now for 2 years, been working for Volkswagen for the past 10 years including Audi. been working as a technician ever since i left school back in the day. Alot of people i speak to say that othe rcountries are dieing for mechanic such as NZ Australia, Canada etc......http://www.expatforum.com/expats/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=677766
> Currently im just starting to do my master tech stuff so is that a big plus ?
> This trade in the U.K is totally finished not worth it at all.
> so is there anyone that can help me get in contact with VW/Audi for a sponsership or somthing or a point in the right direction !
> Many thaks .


Auto technicians/mechanichs are not on the List of Occupations the Government of Canada considers to be in short supply. I'm afraid i'm not aware whether "Master" would or not make a difference in how you would be assessed here. There are VW dealerships in all Canadian major centres so I suggest you figure out where you would like to live and forward your CV (Resumé) to a deakership there.


----------



## murz

Many thanks for you feedback, but didn't make to much sence of it! 
so Canada aren't looking for technicians? Am I guessing,


----------



## Lianth2009

He is saying your Jon is not on the noc list. To apply for permanent residence to Canada your job must be on the list. 

You should go on the CIC website and have a look and see what you can apply under and see if you qualify first. 

Hope that helps


----------



## murz

Thank you what's the CIC web address


----------



## murz

Looks like its time for me to get out of the motor trade now😞.
Looks like noone wants a grease monkey, 
I'm sorry to say this but the motor trade is finished


----------



## JimJams

murz said:


> Looks like its time for me to get out of the motor trade now😞.
> Looks like noone wants a grease monkey,
> I'm sorry to say this but the motor trade is finished


Since you are still 30 years old you still have the opportunity to get a Working Holiday Visa which means you can go over there for a year and work.

Travel and Work in Canada | Temporary Work Visa For Work Holidays in Canada for Students and Youth | International Experience Canada

You must be under 31 years old WHEN YOU APPLY. You will then have a year to get into the country from when your visa is granted and that is when your 1 year stay starts. Visa numbers are limited so the earlier you apply the better really.

This, in my opinion, woould give you a good chance to go to Canada and experience the lifestyle out there. Since you are able to work for any employer (not tied to one particular like a sponsored visa) maybe you can move around and hopefully find a good job where someone will sponsor you for a permanent visa, although I'm not sure if that would be possible with your skillset, trying going through the visa wizard on the CIC website.

Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada

Hope that helps and opens up an option for you. Good luck and all the best.


----------



## Auld Yin

murz said:


> Looks like its time for me to get out of the motor trade now😞.
> Looks like noone wants a grease monkey,
> I'm sorry to say this but the motor trade is finished


Well, really not true. This is the continent of the automobile. It's just that Canada doesn't have a shortage of auto mechanics. It is able to fund the industry from within.

You're 30 years of age but if you move quick you may be able to apply for a WHV (Working Holiday Visa). Look at:-

Work Canada, Work in Canada, Live and Work in Canada and
Travel and Work in Canada | Temporary Work Visa For Work Holidays in Canada for Students and Youth | International Experience Canada


----------



## gringotim

gringotim said:


> I was born and raised in Canada, and have live in Canada all my life, and as soon as I am eligable for my union pension in 2 more years, when I'm 54, I'm outa here and off to Mexico year round. And I'm just curious to know why someone would choose to move Canada.


Thought I would bump this topic back to the top since there are a lot of new people on here thinking of moving to Canada. And before anyone comments on my original post from 2011, we are still moving to Mexico, just have to wait abit longer mainly due to health problems with parents and waiting for other family members to step up so they can take care of them on a more regular basis before we have to put them in a home.


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


gringotim said:


> Thought I would bump this topic back to the top since there are a lot of new people on here thinking of moving to Canada. And before anyone comments on my original post from 2011, we are still moving to Mexico, just have to wait abit longer mainly due to health problems with parents and waiting for other family members to step up so they can take care of them on a more regular basis before we have to put them in a home.


Your original post has some serious winters attached to it...

My UK employer transferred me here in mid 2012, and with exception of the-not-so-nice winter, my family and I are in love with your birth Country.

We had previously lived in the US and the UK; and we find Canada to be a wealthy and prosperous Country (similar to the US in their good years), it is overall safer than those countries, quality of life is slightly better than the UK, people have more sympathy for others and tend to be more respectful of other people's beliefs. 

A negative: TV sucks!!

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## progpen

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your original post has some serious winters attached to it...
> 
> My UK employer transferred me here in mid 2012, and with exception of the-not-so-nice winter, my family and I are in love with your birth Country.
> 
> We had previously lived in the US and the UK; and we find Canada to be a wealthy and prosperous Country (similar to the US in their good years), it is overall safer than those countries, quality of life is slightly better than the UK, people have more sympathy for others and tend to be more respectful of other people's beliefs.
> 
> A negative: TV sucks!!
> 
> Animo
> (Cheers)


Thank you Jrge. My wife and I have been preparing for our migration for a while, and now that our last child is leaving the nest we are looking forward to our next new adventure in Canada.


----------



## Auld Yin

progpen said:


> Thank you Jrge. My wife and I have been preparing for our migration for a while, and now that our last child is leaving the nest we are looking forward to our next new adventure in Canada.


Excuse me but I'm curious. What visa will you use to move to and live permanently in Canada?


----------



## progpen

Auld Yin said:


> Excuse me but I'm curious. What visa will you use to move to and live permanently in Canada?


Permanently?


----------



## EVHB

Or temporarily. ;-)


----------



## progpen

EVHB said:


> Or temporarily. ;-)


Bingo.


----------



## chrisjones89

You're retiring at 54, good for you. If i would have stayed in Britain working in my respectable position in the dental trade, i would probably be lucky to retire by the age of 70. My parents have both worked hard all their lives and now they are old enough to retire (my dad actually receives a pension) they cannot retire because our government is absolutely backwards. 
that's what is it like in most countries, that's why people move to Canada, for better opportunities and quality of life.


----------



## -Beetle-

I moved here after studying in Canada, since the animation industry is good up here in TV animation...and a lot of studios from the USA are actually moving or opening branches up in Canada. I got a job offer before I graduated from a Canadian studio, and the one I was hoping to work at too.


----------

